# mount snow to install a bubble 6 pack next year!



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2011)

Just announced about 10 minutes ago! The summit local's last weekend is next weekend, then offs dismantling begins to be replaced with a new leitner-poma bubble six pack! And at the same time, new chairs with foot rests for the grand summit express too! Big news!


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like a party...bring a 6pack for the 6pack:beer:


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 5, 2011)

this is huge...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2011)

Is the bubble really necessary?

I'd be excited about getting a new 6 pack as I'm sure that will really improve their capacity and reduce liftlines.  I would just think the buble would make the lift more susceptible to wind holds.

overall great for the Mt. Snow folks.  I certainly would be psyched to get a new lift knowing how the lines can be on the Summit Express.


----------



## Euler (Mar 5, 2011)

Good news!  Any updates on expanded snowmaking and increased lift capacity in Sunbrook?  Without this, I worry about the increased skier density on the top of the main face area.  The biggest upside I see is the ability to de-ice more quickly.


----------



## Edd (Mar 5, 2011)

I think this is very classy!


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 5, 2011)

Euler said:


> Good news!  Any updates on expanded snowmaking and increased lift capacity in Sunbrook?  Without this, I worry about the increased skier density on the top of the main face area.  The biggest upside I see is the ability to de-ice more quickly.



Was thinking along the same lines, Euler.  Hopefully we hear about the new Sunbrook chair real soon as well.

I'm also interested to see how they will reconfigure the base area to accommodate all that traffic (and the new barn to house the chairs).  It is ridiculous now and there is rarely a line at the local summit chair (where the new one will go).


----------



## vcunning (Mar 5, 2011)

I think another great benefit is that (from what I've read and heard), the exit will be much higher, avoiding the skating and congestion that occurs at the summit.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 5, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Was thinking along the same lines, Euler.  Hopefully we hear about the new Sunbrook chair real soon as well.
> 
> I'm also interested to see how they will reconfigure the base area to accommodate all that traffic (and the new barn to house the chairs).  It is ridiculous now and there is rarely a line at the local summit chair (where the new one will go).




They are moving the bottom terminal of the 6 pack up the hill a bit Mommabear... extra space definitely needed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow!  First Sugarloaf, now Snow.  Who's next?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2011)

They're going to post some layouts of the new chair this week. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 7, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They're going to post some layouts of the new chair this week. Should be pretty cool.



I might need to find someone that has a trailer when I purchase one of those old chairs.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 7, 2011)

I won’t be sorry to see the Summit Local go. Boy, oh boy, is that a slow ride up to the top.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 7, 2011)

Additional color from the press release:



> Every night the chairs will be run off the line and stored in a heated storage barn, which has its advantages. First, the barn’s steady temperature helps to prevent fogging and ice build up on the bubbles. Second, should the mountain receive icing overnight, the lift line can be quickly de-iced, and the lift will be able to operate as soon as the chairs are deployed.
> 
> Along with the new six pack lift comes upgrades to the Grand Summit Express high speed quad. The upgrades include enclosing the terminal at the base of the mountain to shield guests from weather elements and replacing all 172 of the chairs with new chairs that feature safety bars and footrests.


Storing the chairs offline is huge. Last time I was there, the Grand Summit Express was closed all day due to ice. You wouldn't want to have BOTH of your summit chairs down.

Having said that, even when only the local was running, very few people wanted to use it, because it is so slow. In this era of high-speed lifts, comparatively few skiers have the appetite for 15-minute rides any more.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2011)

oakapple said:


> I won’t be sorry to see the Summit Local go. Boy, oh boy, is that a slow ride up to the top.



The last day that the local will operate (atleast at Mount Snow - the baser terminal/drive/some of the chairs are going to another Peak Resort property in Missouri) is scheduled to be next Sunday, then beginning on Monday the chairs come off the haul rope, the haul rope will be detensioned, cut and all 14,000+ feet of it spooled up, and then the 33 towers start coming down (hopefully while the snowpack is still solid to facilitate their transport down the hill to the base via snowcat)


----------



## vcunning (Mar 7, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The last day that the local will operate (atleast at Mount Snow - the baser terminal/drive/some of the chairs are going to another Peak Resort property in Missouri) is scheduled to be next Sunday, then beginning on Monday the chairs come off the haul rope, the haul rope will be detensioned, cut and all 14,000+ feet of it spooled up, and then the 33 towers start coming down (hopefully while the snowpack is still solid to facilitate their transport down the hill to the base via snowcat)



Anybody up for last chair?


----------



## vcunning (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, based on some information from the local Mount Snow TV show, MS doesn't expect winds to be a big problem.  This lift is relatively well sheltered by trees, they plan to keep the towers low and expect that the Summit Lodge will shield much of the wind based on the new exit point.  Apparently confirmed by some other customers in Europe that have this same lift.

And one more thing, the chairs are 3X the weight of the existing chairs, thus keeping wind a little more at bay.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Anybody up for last chair?



I like your attitude! :beer:


----------



## vcunning (Mar 7, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I like your attitude! :beer:




My 11 year old and I got first chair this year.  We camped out at 6 am on opening day.  Mountain Ops radios were lit up with "there somebody waiting in line".  They also knew exactly who it was.  We had our lawn chairs and breakfast ready to go.  We actually took the photo they shot and made it into our Christmas card.

So last chair seems like a natural.  

We've already got plans for the opening of the new 6 pack, despite Mount Snow Marketing warning me there is no camping allowed!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 7, 2011)

Regardless of who rides it, I hope someone get's a picture of last chair... and it goes up somewhere in one of the lodges. She's been a good lift...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Anybody up for last chair?



The lift or the bar and restaurant down the street  :beer: :lol:

And the answer could be yes for both!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2011)

drjeff said:


> ....to be replaced with a new leitner-poma *bubble* six pack!



Every time I see "bubble chair" I think of the old one at Vernon Valley, the one that got so scratched on the inside from ski pole tips that you couldn't see out of it any more. 





(I seem to recall Windham had one too.) Can you imagine- they went from a bubble chair to the Cabriolet gondola...I don't know which one's worse, lol!

Looks like yours will be a larger version:





I sure hope it's scratch-proof!
:razz:


----------



## arik (Mar 8, 2011)

*love the bubble*

I rode one of those in Switzerland,  they are really nice, will be appreciated on cold windy Vermont days.


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 8, 2011)

I rode one in Austria, but that one had heated seats too. No kidding. The weather at the time was beautiful so the bubble was totally unnecessary, but it was cool. They need to get one of these to replace the Quad at Stowe, that ride can be hellish when it's windy or there's ice forming on the outside of everyone's goggles. I'm so glad Mt. Snow is doing this -- they're setting the bar higher than any other New England resort with this one!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody know how they get the power to the seats to heat them?


----------



## Rambo (Mar 8, 2011)

arik said:


> I rode one of those in Switzerland,  they are really nice, will be appreciated on cold windy Vermont days.



Good Luck... seems everytime it gets windy, it will be put on wind-hold and the bubble looks like it will be a huge wind catcher.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Anybody know how they get the power to the seats to heat them?



The seats are't going to be heated, so power is a non issue


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2011)

Rambo said:


> Good Luck... seems everytime it gets windy, it will be put on wind-hold and the bubble looks like it will be a huge wind catcher.



Different, lower lift line it will be following than the Grand Summit with the Summit Lodge acting as a big wind screen at the top, and as it unloads, instead of unloading straight like the grand summit does, you'll unload essentially 1/2 way around the "bull wheel" (if there was one for the unloaded portion of a detachable) and the folks getting off the new lift will be facing the summit terminal of the Grand Summit.

Also, these bubble chairs are HEAVY, which will help in the wind too.  

This lift has been a couple of years in the research and fact finding phase on Mount Snow's part, and they've had engineers + reps from both Leitner-Poma and Doplymayr-Ctec on site during the bidding process.  The Mount Snow management many times has said that they wouldn't be putting in a new signature lift with a big price tag if they weren't completely sure that it would be able to safely run in most winds.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The seats are't going to be heated, so power is a non issue



Huh?A non issue?I know MS won't have heated seats but they are available and I was asking if anybody knew how they got their power.I'm sure its similar to K-marts heated gondola but I don't know how that works.I see a cable on the photo above but that looks like it might lift the bubble and not be electrical.Anybody?


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

Are 12 packs allowed on a six pack?


----------



## threecy (Mar 8, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> I'm sure its similar to K-marts heated gondola but I don't know how that works



I believe the carriers are charged in the terminals?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2011)

billski said:


> Are 12 packs allowed on a six pack?



Only if you and your 5 friends can chug 2 in about 6 minutes


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Only if you and your 5 friends can chug 2 in about 6 minutes


I thought about doing a full rewrite of the Safety Dance, but suffice it to say, if they can't, they're no friends of mine.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 8, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Every time I see "bubble chair" I think of the old one at Vernon Valley, the one that got so scratched on the inside from ski pole tips that you couldn't see out of it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they converted the Vernon Valley bubble chair to a regular chair in the 1970s. I think it was painted blue. 



Rambo said:


> Good Luck... seems everytime it gets windy, it will be put on wind-hold and the bubble looks like it will be a huge wind catcher.



 I read  that they wind tunnel test these bubble chairs.


----------



## mtsnowfish (Mar 8, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Huh?A non issue?I know MS won't have heated seats but they are available and I was asking if anybody knew how they got their power.I'm sure its similar to K-marts heated gondola but I don't know how that works.I see a cable on the photo above but that looks like it might lift the bubble and not be electrical.Anybody?



I asked the same thing as I was curious when we were looking at our bubble chair options.  The seats are heated when the chairs come back into the terminal.  There is an electric charge that goes to the chair while they are off the haul rope.  The seats are heated then and only then.  When you sit down your body heat contains the heat on the chair and the bubble helps to contain the heat within.  

We thought it was a bit unnecessary for VT and I for one don't like swamp a$$.


----------



## buellski (Mar 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Only if you and your 5 friends can chug 2 in about 6 minutes



Shotgun! :beer:


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 9, 2011)

Apparently, the Canyons' lifts are heated. I don't know how, but here's a picture of a chair:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ty-to-add-heated-lift-seats-snow-machine.html


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 9, 2011)

mtsnowfish said:


> I asked the same thing as I was curious when we were looking at our bubble chair options.  The seats are heated when the chairs come back into the terminal.  There is an electric charge that goes to the chair while they are off the haul rope.  The seats are heated then and only then.  When you sit down your body heat contains the heat on the chair and the bubble helps to contain the heat within.
> 
> We thought it was a bit unnecessary for VT and I for one don't like swamp a$$.




LOL. Too funny...


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think they're necessary anywhere, really. I can't ever remember my ass being cold on a chairlift. It's more the wind that gets into the tiny crevice between my goggles and helmet when the wind is whipping that bums me out. No pun intended.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 9, 2011)

mtsnowfish said:


> I asked the same thing as I was curious when we were looking at our bubble chair options.  The seats are heated when the chairs come back into the terminal.  There is an electric charge that goes to the chair while they are off the haul rope.  The seats are heated then and only then.  When you sit down your body heat contains the heat on the chair and the bubble helps to contain the heat within.
> 
> We thought it was a bit unnecessary for VT and I for one don't like swamp a$$.



Thanks so much for the explanation.The only thing I could find was that some of the other heated cabins looked they they might have used batteries.Sounded unlikely but I was curious.The only time I wished for heated seats was while sitting on ice covered chairs.I don't see the need in your case either since they will be stored every night.Thanks again.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

Ice Queen said:


> I can't ever remember my ass being cold on a chairlift.



I guess you've never skied in an ice storm then.  I think heated seats are completely unnecessary, but my butt has gotten cold sitting on frozen chairs before...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## neil (Apr 6, 2011)

Horrible


----------



## Glenn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking forward to checking this out over the weekend!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



I can't wait!  Going to have to see if I can grab 5 of my Mount Snow friends this weekend and have a 6 pack in the 6 pack! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



What no stickers on the bubble yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> What no stickers on the bubble yet?



wow, never thought about that aspect.  keeping those things free of graffiti and stickers has got to be an issue.   6 punks (a-holes) with sharpies could have a field day in the 7 minutes riding up


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wow, never thought about that aspect.  keeping those things free of graffiti and stickers has got to be an issue.   6 punks (a-holes) with sharpies could have a field day in the 7 minutes riding up



There was some loose talk about the installation of some type of surveillance system (seriously) in the chairs for just that reason.  Also likely to be seen is some prominent signage in the base area about significant fines being impossed for anyone caught de-facing/vandalizing the bubbles


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> There was some loose talk about the installation of some type of surveillance system (seriously) in the chairs for just that reason.  Also likely to be seen is some prominent signage in the base area about significant fines being impossed for anyone caught de-facing/vandalizing the bubbles



Seriously? A spy cam on the chair lift? That is a good one.

I can hear a few ACLU types sputtering about this already.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the bubble but having seen some in Europe they do get dorked up, even with security

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Seriously? A spy cam on the chair lift? That is a good one.
> 
> I can hear a few ACLU types sputtering about this already.



It was mentioned.  And after all, it's "only" a 9+ million dollar lift, and those bubbles are a couple grand a piece to replace.  Nothing wrong IMHO with a private company wanting to protect their investment, heck stores do it all the time for their retail items


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> It was mentioned.  And after all, it's "only" a 9+ million dollar lift, and those bubbles are a couple grand a piece to replace.  Nothing wrong IMHO with a private company wanting to protect their investment, heck stores do it all the time for their retail items



Kinda like a spy cam in a dressing room or a bathroom I guess.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully, the bubbles won't get damaged. I'm sure they have some plans to keep that from happening. I know they've been looking into options.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> I like the bubble but



We all have our preferences!:beer:


----------



## carbonXshell (Apr 6, 2011)

We rode a bunch over in Austria and I don't remember seeing any that were defaced or plastered with stickers. Aside from some scratches they seemed pretty bulletproof, and heavy too.

here's one of the newer ones...


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> We all have our preferences!:beer:



Hahaha one of the best out-of-context quotes I"ve been caught in. 8)

I like bubble lifts and I cannot lie... you other brothers can't deny


----------



## vcunning (Apr 7, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I can't wait!  Going to have to see if I can grab 5 of my Mount Snow friends this weekend and have a 6 pack in the 6 pack! :beer:



Good thing I'm your friend!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2011)

So I stopped the Mount Snow base area this evening on my way home from dinner this evening and sat in the chair in the pictures, and all I can say is that it is the most comfortable chairlift I have ever sat in in my 30+ ski seasons! You could seriously put this chair in your living room infront of your tv and be totally happy with how comfy it is!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> So I stopped the Mount Snow base area this evening on my way home from dinner this evening and sat in the chair in the pictures, and all I can say is that it is the most comfortable chairlift I have ever sat in in my 30+ ski seasons! You could seriously put this chair in your living room infront of your tv and be totally happy with how comfy it is!



Have they pubslished the new alignment yet? (That is: where the loading and unloading points are, relative to where the old Summit Local was?)


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Have they pubslished the new alignment yet? (That is: where the loading and unloading points are, relative to where the old Summit Local was?)



They've got some blueprints at the moutain; they displayed them at the Season Passholder meeting awhile back. Not sure if they're online anywhere. They "may" be on the website somewhere.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 11, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Have they pubslished the new alignment yet? (That is: where the loading and unloading points are, relative to where the old Summit Local was?)



I haven't seen them on-line, but it seeing them on the passholder's meeting and on the Snow Show (great commercials, by the way) it looks like the loading and unloading points will be about 30 yards up the mountain.  At the bottom, it give them more room to load and at the top and it also it provides wind shelter via the Summit Lodge with better downhill access to trails.  The unloading point also will have a 90 degree left turn exit, not straight off the top.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

vcunning said:


> The unloading point also will have a 90 degree left turn exit, not straight off the top.


uke:  I don't like that on Hunter's 6-pack either.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 12, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> uke:  I don't like that on Hunter's 6-pack either.



The Imperial Chair at Breckenridge is the same way.  Last week was the first time I ever got off a lift without skiing straight off.  Weird:???:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Imperial Chair at Breckenridge is the same way.  Last week was the first time I ever got off a lift without skiing straight off.  Weird:???:



It seems so unnecessary to me.  I don't like lifts that load that way either.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> It seems so unnecessary to me.  I don't like lifts that load that way either.



One of the reason why they're doing this with the new lift at Mount Snow is to actually help guests get off the lift at the top on windy days.  When the wind is whipping out of the predominant NW direction that Mount Snow sees, unloading at the summit often has folks trying to clear the unloading area right into the wind.  Not a big deal for all but the most petite of adult women,  but for smaller women and kids (and even some beginners of all sizes) it can add to the challenge of trying to get off the lift and out of the unloading area.  

This way, with the chair unloading facing basically South, and also slightly more downhill, it will help get 6 people out of the unloading area in theory atleast easier than if the lift unloaded "straight"


----------



## threecy (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not positive on this, but I believe an unloading like that allows for a smaller top terminal, as the chairs are unloading at the turn rather than prior to it (less straight runway needed?)


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2011)

What's the issue with a 90-degree unload? I realize it's not the norm, but I don't find it any harder.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

oakapple said:


> What's the issue with a 90-degree unload? I realize it's not the norm, but I don't find it any harder.



Takes up more time.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> One of the reason why they're doing this with the new lift at Mount Snow is to actually help guests get off the lift at the top on windy days.  When the wind is whipping out of the predominant NW direction that Mount Snow sees, unloading at the summit often has folks trying to clear the unloading area right into the wind.  Not a big deal for all but the most petite of adult women,  but for smaller women and kids (and even some beginners of all sizes) it can add to the challenge of trying to get off the lift and out of the unloading area.
> 
> This way, with the chair unloading facing basically South, and also slightly more downhill, it will help get 6 people out of the unloading area in theory atleast easier than if the lift unloaded "straight"



The wind has litterally stopped my wife in her tracks exiting that lift on a windy day. :lol:


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 12, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Takes up more time.



That's right. Those 10 seconds per lift ride really add up per day. I can imagine how many less runs we will get taking 1 to 2 minutes per day longer to unload off the lift.

I am sure there are plenty of reasons why they are doing rather than just be annoying.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2011)

(We rode a bunch over in Austria and I don't remember seeing any that were defaced or plastered with stickers. Aside from some scratches they seemed pretty bulletproof, and heavy too)

difference is is that people in Austria have pride and respect others property, something lacking in this society.....


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2011)

Ice Queen said:


> Apparently, the Canyons' lifts are heated. I don't know how, but here's a picture of a chair:
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ty-to-add-heated-lift-seats-snow-machine.html



Rode the Canyon's Orange Bubble last week and yes the seats are heated:-o  My wife is claustrophobic so we only put the bubble down for a second but it was a little wierd.  The bubble up provided a nice canopy from the falling snow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the reason the sideways unloading is necessary is that if you unload straight ahead, you will be in the summit lodge.  However it does seem undesirable that if you want to go to Cascade, you will have to reverse direction and cross under the lift.  That could still be an improvement over getting off the existing Summit Express, when you had to walk uphill around the triple to get to Cascade.


----------



## k123 (Apr 12, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Have they pubslished the new alignment yet? (That is: where the loading and unloading points are, relative to where the old Summit Local was?)



Off the website:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> I think the reason the sideways unloading is necessary is that if you unload straight ahead, you will be in the summit lodge.  However it does seem undesirable that if you want to go to Cascade, you will have to reverse direction and cross under the lift.  That could still be an improvement over getting off the existing Summit Express, when you had to walk uphill around the triple to get to Cascade.



One of the pieces of the puzzle is a new "connector" section that Mount Snow will be putting in to get to Cascade.  You get off the 6-pack, head slightly down Exhibition and then cut right across the liftline to access Cascade without having to climb uphill.  The only trails you'd need to climb up to get to from the 6 pack would be the top of Plummet (if you don't want to ski around the summit lodge and access Plummet from Freefall) and Committed


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> difference is is that people in Austria have pride and respect others property, something lacking in this society.....



yes


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 12, 2011)

What's the etiquette if some of the riders want the bubble down and others want it up?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> What's the etiquette if some of the riders want the bubble down and others want it up?


Those that want it up turn it into a Dutch oven?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

ta&idaho said:


> What's the etiquette if some of the riders want the bubble down and others want it up?



That's already been the topic of debate over many a beer at Mount Snow and on the weekend morning live "snow show" that they have on the local Outdoor Network TV channel! :lol:

The early opinion is that they'll end up being more conversation between folks on the chair!


----------



## farlep99 (Apr 12, 2011)

Protocol in Austria is that the bubble only comes down if it's snowing.  Definitely does not come down on a sunny day.  I guess possibly in extreme Vermont cold that could change.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> That's already been the topic of debate over many a beer at Mount Snow and on the weekend morning live "snow show" that they have on the local Outdoor Network TV channel! :lol:
> 
> The early opinion is that they'll end up being more conversation between folks on the chair!



Will they be recording the conversations in addition to videotaping?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Will they be recording the conversations in addition to videotaping?



Only if they super duper secret covert "bubble police" see you heading for the bubble with a sticker for a sharpie willl they turn on the flux capacitor powered high intensity recording device and then also zap you with a satellite based ray gun and/or whack you with a light saber when you get off the chair


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Only if they super duper secret covert "bubble police" see you heading for the bubble with a sticker for a sharpie willl they turn on the flux capacitor powered high intensity recording device and then also zap you with a satellite based ray gun and/or whack you with a light saber when you get off the chair


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Those that want it up turn it into a Dutch oven?



This!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Those that want it up turn it into a Dutch oven?





Glenn said:


> This!



I forsee a record year for the burrito shop in the base lodge next year!  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I forsee a record year for the burrito shop in the base lodge next year!  :lol:   :lol:



Said by Mitz: "How come you want chili for dinner every Friday and Saturday night?" 

:lol:


----------



## vcunning (Apr 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Said by Mitz: "How come you want chili for dinner every Friday and Saturday night?"
> 
> :lol:



Menu changed for Easter Dinner at Mount Snow . . . Bean Dip, Doritos and PBR.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Menu changed for Easter Dinner at Mount Snow . . . Bean Dip, Doritos and PBR.



Awesome!!!! :beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 14, 2011)

does the bubble lift up separately from the foot rest?

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## oakapple (Apr 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> does the bubble lift up separately from the foot rest?


Yes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2011)

That bubble is going to be great for safety meetings.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> That bubble is going to be great for safety meetings.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> does the bubble lift up separately from the foot rest?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



Yes, but if you lift the safety bar when exiting and the bubble is down, both will come up at once.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)




----------



## ta&idaho (May 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Next up:

GOT BUBBLE?
NOKEMO!


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

that billboard is hilarious. It's so simple. Just text.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2011)

Mount Snow's update and timeline for the project:  http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-timeline/

New chairs for the Quad as well.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2011)

They've done a great job documenting the entire process on their website. Back in March, you were able to see the removal of the top few towers of the Local on the webcams. 

drjeff posted a neat pic on FB a few weeks ago of the Grand Summit sans chairs.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Mount Snow's update and timeline for the project:  http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-timeline/
> 
> New chairs for the Quad as well.



That would be one of the main deciding factors as to why Leitner/Poma got the contract over Doppelmayr.  And let's just say that L/P made an offer about those new chairs for the Grand Summit that Mount Snow pretty much couldn't refuse


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 7, 2011)

The new chair frames look much wider than the old chairs. I'm curious if they will be wider than the old chairs once assembled? 
Do you think they are wider to accomodate much "wider" modern Americans than the 20+ year old chairs were?

 I ski as a single often and it seems I'm always stuck with 3 fattys


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2011)

drjeff said:


> That would be one of the main deciding factors as to why Leitner/Poma got the contract over Doppelmayr. And let's just say that L/P made an offer about those new chairs for the Grand Summit that Mount Snow pretty much couldn't refuse


 
Probably spares or from a cancelled job.  We call it a loss-leader in the biz.  :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Probably spares or from a cancelled job.  We call it a loss-leader in the biz.  :wink:



I heard from a VERY reliable source that L/P bumped another order to do this for Mount Snow so that they would have the new quad chairs mounted to the old grips back to the mountain, hung from the haul rope and load tested before the July 4th weekend for the real start of their summer hiking/scenic lift rides season - Mounatin biking and scenic rdes right now are both off of Canyon quad, but once the Grand Summit has its new chairs ready to load, then they'll be back to their typical summer schedule where mountain biking is off Canyon Quad only and scenic rides and lift served hiking are off the Grand Summit only


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I heard from a VERY reliable source that L/P bumped another order to do this for Mount Snow so that they would have the new quad chairs mounted to the old grips back to the mountain, hung from the haul rope and load tested before the July 4th weekend for the real start of their summer hiking/scenic lift rides season - Mounatin biking and scenic rdes right now are both off of Canyon quad, but once the Grand Summit has its new chairs ready to load, then they'll be back to their typical summer schedule where mountain biking is off Canyon Quad only and scenic rides and lift served hiking are off the Grand Summit only


 
Not surprising since they probably wanted the six-pack job.  FWIW I was bored and did some reading a few weeks ago and Doppelmayr dwarfs Leitner-Poma in terms of sales and installs.  That surprised me considering that most of the resorts I know in the Northeast have Leitner Poma lifts.  But then again Leitner Poma has a presence in Vermont (a sales office in Stockbridge) so they are close.  So making Mount Snow/Peaks happy, which represents a big customer, was probably important.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not surprising since they probably wanted the six-pack job.  FWIW I was bored and did some reading a few weeks ago and Doppelmayr dwarfs Leitner-Poma in terms of sales and installs.  That surprised me considering that most of the resorts I know in the Northeast have Leitner Poma lifts.  But then again Leitner Poma has a presence in Vermont (a sales office in Stockbridge) so they are close.  So making Mount Snow/Peaks happy, which represents a big customer, was probably important.



Right upto when Mount Snow made the annoucement that it would be L/P building the lift, the vast majority of us regulars were expecting Dop to get the contract, if for no other reason than back in January, Mount Snow's GM went on a Dop paid 4 or 5 day ski tour of some of their newest and greatest lift installations in Austria.  

Ultimately though with what were apparently essentially equal bids on the 6 pack, it got down to the fact that L/P had done past work on the Grand Summit, and was willing to do more work on it, whereas Dop wasn't willing to do that.

Now the speculation has already started if Dop will get the contract for when Mount Snow does their next upgrade, of the Sunbrook Quad in the coming seasons??


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2011)

Isn't the Grand Summit Lift an old Yan Lift?  If so, Poma has been the one to do work on those types of lifts...in particular modifying the grips and equipment for Pico, Killington, Sunday River, and probably Mount Snow.  I imagine that Doppelmayr wants nothing to do with Yan lifts.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Isn't the Grand Summit Lift an old Yan Lift?  If so, Poma has been the one to do work on those types of lifts...in particular modifying the grips and equipment for Pico, Killington, Sunday River, and probably Mount Snow.  I imagine that Doppelmayr wants nothing to do with Yan lifts.



Yup, its an a lift that started off as a Yan,  but now (especially since they've sold off the old, original Yan chairs - including 1 to me   )about 25 years and many retrofits later, about the only parts of that lift that are still Yan are the lift towers :lol:  Heck, even the old classical short in height, flatish Yan base terminal is being retrofitted by L/P this summer to look like a L/P more bubbled appearing base terminal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup, its an a lift that started off as a Yan, but now (especially since they've sold off the old, original Yan chairs - including 1 to me  )about 25 years and many retrofits later, about the only parts of that lift that are still Yan are the lift towers :lol: Heck, even the old classical short in height, flatish Yan base terminal is being retrofitted by L/P this summer to look like a L/P more bubbled appearing base terminal.


 
Makes sense.  I know that Sugarbush learned the hard way that Doppelmayr does not like working on Poma lifts.  Case in point:  North Ridge Express, which is a Poma HSQ but was relocated by Doppelmayr.  Can we say major problems?


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 8, 2011)

I am pumped that they are spending money on the Quad still..  As the Yankee Clipper it was my first High Speed lift and holds a special place for many, even though you won't be able to recognize it anymore, lol.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I am pumped that they are spending money on the Quad still..  As the Yankee Clipper it was my first High Speed lift and holds a special place for many, even though you won't be able to recognize it anymore, lol.



Pretty much, Mount Snow is spending $$ on the bubble six pack, and L/P let's just say isn't making any $$ on the work being done to the Grand Summit Express


----------



## vcunning (Jun 9, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> The new chair frames look much wider than the old chairs. I'm curious if they will be wider than the old chairs once assembled?
> Do you think they are wider to accomodate much "wider" modern Americans than the 20+ year old chairs were?
> 
> I ski as a single often and it seems I'm always stuck with 3 fattys



I blame it on the conveniently located Waffle Cabin at the base of the lift.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2011)

The latest entry in *the Bubble Blog:* the Summit Local terminal is gone.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait, is this lift going to basically serve the same main mountain as the top to bottom quad? If so are they going to run both on the weekends?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Wait, is this lift going to basically serve the same main mountain as the top to bottom quad? If so are they going to run both on the weekends?



Yes and yes!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 14, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Yes and yes!



Ok I know the lift they are replacing now. It was SLOW as hell. Are there any concerns with trail congestion. I mean a 6 and a four running high speed top to bottom could get kinda crazy right? I would have thought North Face would make sense for a newer/faster lift.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 14, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Ok I know the lift they are replacing now. It was SLOW as hell. Are there any concerns with trail congestion. I mean a 6 and a four running high speed top to bottom could get kinda crazy right? I would have thought North Face would make sense for a newer/faster lift.



Yup, there are concerns, but that is what the people asked for. The worst lines on the mountain are on the main face on the Quads...

They are widening Long John off the top, so hopefully that helps the easiest way down. The other routes will be effected - as for how much that remains to be seen. I personally haven't seen a huge problem on any routes except Long John from the top in the past few years.

The long term plans are to increase snowmaking from 70% to close to 100%, so that should further help congestion. I think they just realized they couldn't wait any longer to replace that lift.

The triples on the North Face at only 4,000 feet long never have lines and the ride is pretty quick.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2011)

This has got to be one of the only major areas with top to bottom high speed lifts side-by-side like that.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 15, 2011)

I think they're only going to run the quad when it gets busy. I don't think they plan on running both ever weekend. IIRC at least.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Ok I know the lift they are replacing now. It was SLOW as hell. Are there any concerns with trail congestion. I mean a 6 and a four running high speed top to bottom could get kinda crazy right? I would have thought North Face would make sense for a newer/faster lift.



The "old" quad, from what has been said by Mount Snow management will basically run on the schedule that the old summit triple did,  Essentially weekends and as needed Holiday periods from say 10 to 2ish, when main base area crowds are at their largest.  If it's not a crowded weekend,  the quad more than likely won't be running.  If it's a "regular" midweek day, unless some mechanical issues are present with the 6 pack, the quad won't be running.

Trail congestion wise.  As someone who skis Mount Snow 40+ days a year, frankly i'm not too worried about it.  The vast majority of the time, once you get away from the immediate summit area, between the number of trail options one has during the height of the season (the main time you'll see the quad running) and the acreage associated with those trails,  downhill crowd density isn't bad at all (certain trail crossing areas and the main beginner/summit to Carinthia connector Long John excluded)


----------



## snoseek (Jun 15, 2011)

Well looks like you guys are going to be riding in style for sure! I have not been in years but have fond memories of mount snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Well looks like you guys are going to be riding in style for sure! I have not been in years but have fond memories of mount snow.



The changes at Mount Snow these last now 5 years since ASC sold them to Peak Resorts have been amazing!  They have a great group of admins there with ownership that is really behind treating the mountain not just as a cash cow as ASC did, but as their flagship resort.  As a Mount Snow skier for over a quarter century now, its such a great thing to both see and experience!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The changes at Mount Snow these last now 5 years since ASC sold them to Peak Resorts have been amazing! They have a great group of admins there with ownership that is really behind treating the mountain not just as a cash cow as ASC did, but as their flagship resort. As a Mount Snow skier for over a quarter century now, its such a great thing to both see and experience!


 
It's interesting that folks who ski other former ASC resorts, namely Sugarbush, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Snow are happy.  The others, well, it is mixed.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> It's interesting that folks who ski other former ASC resorts, namely Sugarbush, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Snow are happy.  The others, well, it is mixed.



Very true.  I guess that it's just the luck of having been bought by a new owner whose operational philosophy and vision for the ski area are in general agreement for the "successes" and not quite in as much agreement at others (although even at some of the other areas,  I think that the vast majority of even the most diehard of loyal patrons will admit that their new ownership IS doing more (but not all) things better than ASC did, especially in their last few years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear.  Let's keep the pics coming.


----------



## x10003q (Jun 15, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Ok I know the lift they are replacing now. It was SLOW as hell. Are there any concerns with trail congestion. I mean a 6 and a four running high speed top to bottom could get kinda crazy right? I would have thought North Face would make sense for a newer/faster lift.



Maybe the addition of the 6 does not increase the uphill capacity or there is only a slight increase. Hunter's new 6 only increased uphill capacity by about  200/hr over the HSQ. Maybe this is a way to decrease the lines equalizing the use of the 2 lifts.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Maybe the addition of the 6 does not increase the uphill capacity or there is only a slight increase. Hunter's new 6 only increased uphill capacity by about  200/hr over the HSQ. Maybe this is a way to decrease the lines equalizing the use of the 2 lifts.



Will it increase uphill capacity out of the base area, for sure.  Going from memoey now, I believe that the 6 pack will be able to transport an extra 600 or so per hour out of the base area compared to the quad.  And the quad could transport and extra 600/hour out of the base area than the old triple could.

In reality, my hunch is what will happen is that, first off, the old triple, even at peak times with big lines on the quad essentially never had enough "interest" to transport its maximum potential 1800 people per hour to the top - i'd be suprised if it did 1/2 that even at peak times.  For a bunch of reasons, the 6 pack is going to be the choice of the majority of people looking to head from base to summit, and as such I would expect that the quad won't be seeing too many hours where it will be transporting as many people base to summit as it has been at peak times since the 80's.  So in the end, in theory there can be over an extra 1000/hour transported up the mountain,  in reality I don't think that it will be too many more than Mount Snow has been able to do for a long time


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> So in the end, in theory there can be over an extra 1000/hour transported up the mountain,  in reality I don't think that it will be too many more than Mount Snow has been able to do for a long time



What???  When you consider all the stops the triple made I would think the 6-pack would about double it's capacity.  And I gotta think people will be a lot more willing to ride the quad than the old triple, I know I am.  The trails might not end up super crowded, but I can't imagine there not being a boatload of extra people going up the mountain.  Also, gotta think there will be even less people on the North Face and Sunbrook if they don't have to wait so long on the front.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked riding the triple because of the shorter line...and you were moving. I was never able to figure which was faster: no line, triple, or long line, high speed. Didn't matter though. I'd rather be moving on a slow lift than standing in line. 

Anyways, I figure my wife and I will probably end up riding the "old" high speed during peak times. See above "waiting vs riding".


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'd rather be moving on a slow lift than standing in line.



That's always my thought process too.


----------



## k123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I liked riding the triple because of the shorter line...and you were moving. I was never able to figure which was faster: no line, triple, or long line, high speed. Didn't matter though. I'd rather be moving on a slow lift than standing in line.
> 
> Anyways, I figure my wife and I will probably end up riding the "old" high speed during peak times. See above "waiting vs riding".



Same here. When I was there last year during presidents week, I used the triple a bunch of times since the line for the quad looked like it would take at least 10-15 mins


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

k123 said:


> Same here. When I was there last year during presidents week, I used the triple a bunch of times since the line for the quad looked like it would take at least 10-15 mins



My rule of thumb used to be, if the lift line for the quad was out past the back of the queue ropes,  I'd take the triple, since the triple was a 17 minute ride, the quad is a 7 minute ride and the full queue takes about 10 minutes to empty.  Plus, sometimes the "entertainment" value that one can get from a full queue more than makes up for standing around for a few minutes in my book.

Now, with the 6 pack and the quad,  we'll see what I'll be riding more, and most likely much of the descision will be weather based (of course if I'm skiing with my kids, mu hunch is that it will be all about the 6 pack and the bubble, with line length not even coming into the equation! :lol: )


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 15, 2011)

I will ride the 6 when I have to, but other than that, I'll be on the ol' Clipper when it's running! I am sure the lines will be less there for sure...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2011)

That's true Jeff. If the wind is bad, it may be worth waiting in line for a warmer ride up. 

One other thing to consider with the uphill capacity: I think I remember management saying at the season passholder meeting that getting every chair loaded with 6 people can be a big challenge. We'll have to see how that plays out when the season starts.


----------



## vcunning (Jun 16, 2011)

There will clearly be a novelty factor with the bubble chair.  Plus the higher exit at the summit terminal will be a plus over the Grand Summit Express.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 16, 2011)

vcunning said:


> There will clearly be a novelty factor with the bubble chair.  Plus the higher exit at the summit terminal will be a plus over the Grand Summit Express.



Plus right outside the Main lodge, etc will probably have appeal. I suspect on weekends, people funneling over from the south side of the mountain will probably head towards the Quad instead...


----------



## vcunning (Jun 16, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Plus right outside the Main lodge, etc will probably have appeal. I suspect on weekends, people funneling over from the south side of the mountain will probably head towards the Quad instead...



On those busy Saturday late mornings, early afternoons, we just hang out on Heavy Metal.  I'm not a park rat, but there still is great terrain there.  

The 6 pack will be great though for those very cold days and getting over to the North Face first thing.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 16, 2011)

vcunning said:


> The 6 pack will be great though for those very cold days and getting over to the North Face first thing.



We will probably stick with the Canyon chair for a quick trip over to the North Face.  Sucks getting right back on a chair, but the ride up Challenger gives the chance to scope out what we want to ski.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife and I went canoeing on Somerset Reservior last week. It was pretty wild seeing the North Face from the lake. We could see the gray towers on the Challenger lift.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I went canoeing on Somerset Reservior last week. It was pretty wild seeing the North Face from the lake. We could see the gray towers on the Challenger lift.



I've done the hike from the base of the North Face down to Somerset a few times (follows the trail the High Country Snowmobiles takes). Pretty nice hike down and back up, and a really cool and different perspective of the North Face from down at Somerset!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 17, 2011)

http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-new-chairs/ more great info i love the owners so far of Mount Snow


----------



## Glenn (Jun 17, 2011)

They're doing an awesome job documenting the process. And they take the time to write all the details...like model numbers and weight of the dozers. Friggin cool...I love it.


----------



## vcunning (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I could take a nap on one of the new quad chairs.  I've already had one on the new 6 pack.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2011)

vcunning said:


> I think I could take a nap on one of the new quad chairs.  I've already had one on the new 6 pack.




The new Quad chairs do look mad comfffyyy.!


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I went canoeing on Somerset Reservior last week. It was pretty wild seeing the North Face from the lake. We could see the gray towers on the Challenger lift.



That's awesome. I have never had the chance to see the mountain from that side from far off...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a cool view. That hiking trail drjeff mentions sounds like it would be a good trek.


----------



## vcunning (Jun 20, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Mt. Snow days 10/11: 39



Slacker


----------



## Glenn (Jun 20, 2011)

That includes one hiking adventure. ; )


----------



## vcunning (Jun 21, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That includes one hiking adventure. ; )



Then I take it back with the evidence I found . . .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 21, 2011)

Top day of the year...and top Easter weekend. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 21, 2011)

New quad chairs are assembled:  







Bolt cages for the Six-pack footings:






http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-new-chairs/


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2011)

The 1st tower footing being poured this AM as seen on Mount Snow's webcam!  Also if you look in the top left, you can see some of the shiny new silver colored chairs hanging from the haul rope of the Grand Summit Express (slated to reopen with the new chairs for scenic rides this coming Saturday!)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 29, 2011)

We're hoping to take a trip over this weekend to test out the new chairs on the GrandSummitClipperExpress. :lol: 

Maybe I'll bring a PBR tallboy for the slow ride up.


----------



## vcunning (Jun 30, 2011)

Glenn said:


> We're hoping to take a trip over this weekend to test out the new chairs on the GrandSummitClipperExpress. :lol:
> 
> Maybe I'll bring a PBR tallboy for the slow ride up.



Dont forget the ride down refreshments


----------



## Glenn (Jun 30, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Dont forget the ride down refreshments



Moet   :lol: 

Mt Snow posted a video of the tower footings being poured yesterday....good stuff. 

http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-new-lift-tower-bases/


----------



## bigbob (Jul 1, 2011)

I wonder which chair will be completed first, Sugarloaf or Mount Snow? Sugarloaf just posted that they have also been pouring tower footings.  In the Maine tradition, they used skidders!

http://sugarloaf2020.tumblr.com/


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 2, 2011)

bigbob said:


> I wonder which chair will be completed first, Sugarloaf or Mount Snow? Sugarloaf just posted that they have also been pouring tower footings.  In the Maine tradition, they used skidders!
> 
> http://sugarloaf2020.tumblr.com/




Due to length (the Mount Snow lift is over 7,000 feet long) and lack of chair storage barn at the Loaf - I would bet Sugarloaf will be done first...   just a guess though.


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

Just saw a tweet that Mt Snow will announce the name of this at the Blueberry Parade

http://www.vermontblueberry.com/Blueberry_Parade.php


----------



## k123 (Jul 19, 2011)

New post on the bubble blog

http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-lazy-days/


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Due to length (the Mount Snow lift is over 7,000 feet long) and lack of chair storage barn at the Loaf - I would bet Sugarloaf will be done first...   just a guess though.



It really doesn't make any sense to have a new ski lift "done" before November 1.    Why would the ski resort want to pay the lift company early?


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2011)

I really need to get over there and check things out.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> Just saw a tweet that Mt Snow will announce the name of this at the Blueberry Parade
> 
> http://www.vermontblueberry.com/Blueberry_Parade.php



Hmmm, Blueberry Express?  It does have blue bubbles.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 19, 2011)

jaytrem said:


> Hmmm, Blueberry Express?  It does have blue bubbles.



If that's not the official name it makes a fitting nickname :lol:


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 19, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It really doesn't make any sense to have a new ski lift "done" before November 1.    Why would the ski resort want to pay the lift company early?



I have no idea what you're talking about. All I said was I bet Sugarloaf's lift will be finished first.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 19, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. All I said was I bet Sugarloaf's lift will be finished first.



I'm guessing that in the contract with Leitner-Poma, Peak Resorts has some wording in there saying that the final X% of the payment for the lift won't be due until the lift is done and has completed all testing and certification from the VT State Tramway Board.  If done after November 1st, then Peak can hang onto the $$ even longer and get even closer to the date at which their day to day revenue starts increasing dramatically (the start of ski season).  If they had the lift done for say September 1st or October 1st, sure they could get some revenue from leaf season tourists,  but not to the extent that it will offset the payments that Peak will be making on the $$ to the folks they borrowed it from.  Just makes more sense from a cash flow standpoint that way


----------



## oakapple (Jul 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It really doesn't make any sense to have a new ski lift "done" before November 1.    Why would the ski resort want to pay the lift company early?



You want to leave some contingency in the time frame, so that any delays don't cut into ski season.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

Project Management 101. Nothing ever goes in on time. :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Jul 20, 2011)

The new towers arrived today and are in the parking lot.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 24, 2011)

Drove by today........here's some pictures!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

damn

those chairs look sweet.  Like they belong in the back of an Audi :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a nice chat with the Director of Lift Ops on Saturday. (We were there picking up our chairlift chair). He said they were working on some blasting up top to accomodate the 90 degree unload the new chair will make. They're making some good progress on the footings as well.


----------



## vcunning (Jul 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I had a nice chat with the Director of Lift Ops on Saturday. (We were there picking up our chairlift chair). He said they were working on some blasting up top to accomodate the 90 degree unload the new chair will make. They're making some good progress on the footings as well.



The new lift terminal cover at the base of the Grand Summit looked pretty sweet.  Those new chairs are pretty comfy too! 

Dennis did a great job loading the chairs.  I think they're probably a little more work to unload (unless you have your personal all-terrain fork lift at home).

On another note, I did capture someone on video removing some chairs from the parking lot.  He also apparently was using my 4-year old as a decoy.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the picts, you can only see so much from the webcam. I guess I will see more in two weeks at the Triathlon, that is if Im not passed out  : )

I will get real excited when the first tower goes in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2011)

vcunning said:


> The new lift terminal cover at the base of the Grand Summit looked pretty sweet.  Those new chairs are pretty comfy too!
> 
> Dennis did a great job loading the chairs.  I think they're probably a little more work to unload (unless you have your personal all-terrain fork lift at home).
> 
> On another note, I did capture someone on video removing some chairs from the parking lot.  He also apparently was using my 4-year old as a decoy.



3 Quads? That's going to be one hell of a chairlift swing. :-o


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 25, 2011)

how much are they charging for those chairs?


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 25, 2011)

I think they were $150 and they were all sold within a few hours.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 25, 2011)

vcunning said:


> The new lift terminal cover at the base of the Grand Summit looked pretty sweet.  Those new chairs are pretty comfy too!
> 
> Dennis did a great job loading the chairs.  I think they're probably a little more work to unload (unless you have your personal all-terrain fork lift at home).
> 
> On another note, I did capture someone on video removing some chairs from the parking lot.  He also apparently was using my 4-year old as a decoy.



HA Great vid! That's classic!


----------



## vcunning (Jul 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> HA Great vid! That's classic!



Well, it not TV41 noteworthy, but we had fun . . .  Especially with those beers until 1 am.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> 3 Quads? That's going to be one hell of a chairlift swing. :-o



Well, only 1 is mine, 1 is Vcunning's and the third is a present that one of my hygienist's bought for her boyfriend.

All 3 chairs were picked up by a crane at my local welding shop here in CT today and should have their stands welded to them in about a week.  Then its back in the trailer and off to 3 seperate backyards in CT


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

What do they look like in the stands? Are you welding them yourself?


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2011)

I was going to weld mine, but my welder doesn't have enough juice for the job. Plus, I'm teaching myself how to weld; so a 250lb top heavy object that people will be sitting in isn't exactly something I want to "practice weld" on. I'm going to build a base out of mine with 4x6 pressure treated beams. I went to the Depot last night and picked those up; had them cut there as well. I'll be fabbing things up this weekend. I'll take pics.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> What do they look like in the stands? Are you welding them yourself?



Nick, basically a "T" shaped stand.  4' long, 1/4" wall square tube bar on the ground and then another piece the same sized/dimensions welded perpendicular to the piece on the ground.  And then the chair gets 3 welds on each side to set it at a height about 18-20" off the ground.  And i'm having my local welding shop do it, since they're the pros (and I have 0 welding experience) and I don't want my chair falling on my patio when it has 4 adults sitting in it some evening!  

Pictures to come in about a week when I take delivery on it


----------



## vcunning (Jul 26, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Nick, basically a "T" shaped stand.  4' long, 1/4" wall square tube bar on the ground and then another piece the same sized/dimensions welded perpendicular to the piece on the ground.  And then the chair gets 3 welds on each side to set it at a height about 18-20" off the ground.  And i'm having my local welding shop do it, since they're the pros (and I have 0 welding experience) and I don't want my chair falling on my patio when it has 4 adults sitting in it some evening!
> 
> Pictures to come in about a week when I take delivery on it



Here's the model for the chairlift stand (kid not included, but you're welcome to babysit anytime).  And thanks Jeff.  Let me know what I owe you.







[/IMG]


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2011)

And the lift will be called "The Bluebird Express" (or just #17 if you want to keep it in mountain ops terms!)


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And the lift will be called "The Bluebird Express" (or just #17 if you want to keep it in mountain ops terms!)



No shit, they did end up calling it that huh? It's Ok, I like it! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 30, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And the lift will be called "The Bluebird Express" (or just #17 if you want to keep it in mountain ops terms!)



Not bad, but I like Blueberry better.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 31, 2011)

where did they come up with that name?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> where did they come up with that name?



I'm guessing that the blue colored bubbles + a GM who really likes the color blue might have played a roll in the name


----------



## Glenn (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm thinkingthe through process was:  with the blue tinted bulble, regardless of the weather it's a "bluebird" ride up.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the official press release, with a photo: 

http://news.alpinezone.com/99246/


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2011)

It's going to be a nice ride up. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Here's the official press release, with a photo:
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/99246/



Just make the color of the bubble as BLUE as a BLUEBIRD SKY (hence the name Bluebird Express) and you've got it!   Can't wait until 1st chair on it in November!


----------



## vcunning (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the opening day pre-party for first chair!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2011)

Just received this email from Mt Snow-






_Bluebird days – we all love them. This winter, every day will be a bluebird day at Mount Snow with the installation of America’s only high-speed detachable six passenger bubble chair lift, dubbed the Bluebird Express. No, we can’t guarantee sunshine every day of the ski season, but what we can guarantee is your ride to the 3,600’ summit will be faster and more comfortable than ever no matter what Mother Nature throws our way.

The bubble (tinted sky blue) on each chair will provide similar protection from the elements as a gondola cabin, but with the comfort and convenience of being able to keep your skis or board on your feet. Totally awesome. Stay tuned for some extra special specials as the installation progresses. In the next month or so we’ll be flying in towers by helicopter and we’ll be sure to let you know the dates as we get closer, you won’t want to miss this.

Are you as excited as we are? Seems like a silly question.

Hope you're having a bluebird day,

-Meeker_


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2011)

What's that cable running to the left? Heat? Music?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> What's that cable running to the left? Heat? Music?



When you get to the summit terminal,  the bubble will open by itself.  The cable is for that system


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> What's that cable running to the left? Heat? Music?



The anti-fingerpinching device power cord?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 5, 2011)

Lift is going to be sick for sure...  I'll get my rides in and then stick to the Summit Quad : )


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2011)

After riding to the top on the super comfy new chairs on the grand summit yesterday, its pretty apparent that Leitner - Poma has been using a bunch of explosives to get not just the base and summit terminal sites ready, but also the tower sites - a bunch of BIG piles of shattered rock all along the liftline!  Also there should be some very noticeable progress on the webcam soon as the chair storrage barn starts arriving this week AND the concrete guys were pulling the last of the forms off the base area pours yesterday am


----------



## Geoff (Aug 7, 2011)

How do bubble chairs perform in the wind?   They're heavy but they have an awful lot of extra surface area.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> How do bubble chairs perform in the wind?   They're heavy but they have an awful lot of extra surface area.



The engineers from BOTH Leitner-Poma and Dopelmayr were able to convince some native Vermonter's in mountain ops at Mount Snow and the Peak management team that the weight of the bubble chairs combined with the slightly different wind angle that the top terminal being basically behind the summit lodge as opposed to out in the open like the grand summit express is will allow the 9+ million dollar investment to run in all but strongest winds mother nature brings each year - MORE than what the grand summit express has been able to do - only time will tell if the engineers were telling the truth?


----------



## vcunning (Aug 7, 2011)

I bet if you ask Mountain ops, the biggest issue is not wind holds, but overnight icing.  The heated barn with overnight storage will open up a summit lift much, much sooner.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 9, 2011)

More towers arrived this morning

http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-new-towers/


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 9, 2011)

DRJeff, I am not from the area, but what is the deal with the new base lodge/village/planning?  I know it is not happening next year or probably the year after, but is it something they are seriously considering and do they have all the permits in place?  Basically are they not waiting on the gov, but waiting for financing, etc?  My wife is from Jacksonville and we got married at Cooper Hill, so I always keep an eye on what is going on there.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 9, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> DRJeff, I am not from the area, but what is the deal with the new base lodge/village/planning?  I know it is not happening next year or probably the year after, but is it something they are seriously considering and do they have all the permits in place?  Basically are they not waiting on the gov, but waiting for financing, etc?  My wife is from Jacksonville and we got married at Cooper Hill, so I always keep an eye on what is going on there.



Here's my understanding on the base area redevelopment plan and where its at now.  First off, they have submitted to the multiple authorities/agencies/boards that they need to a master plan.  This plan includes redevelopment of the Carinthia base area (lodge and housing units), the Sundance base area (lodge, some housing, a new centralized mountain ops area, lift realignment/new installation, new tubing area), Snow Lake Lodge and Snow lake (lake removal and return to a "wild" stream, housing and loding development) the Main Base Lodge (base lodge redevelopment and creation of some retail space/base area "village"/"town green" and then finally over at the discovery center with ski school building and slope/lift work to create a centralized, inclusive learn to ski/ride area.  Along with all that is realignment and development of roadways and parking areas. There's probably a few other things that I've forgotten off the top of my head too. :lol:

As I understand, this "master" plan has been submitted and is awaiting approval for its general concept from the State of VT as well as the Town of Dover.  Once the Master has been approved, then the individual parts of the plan can then come up for approval (i.e. 100 units of housing actually approved vs. 125 in the master plan, etc).  Peak has said publically that this master plan, would more than likely have a 25 year or so buildout plan based on financing AND demand, so it's not like this is a 1 to 2 year and all done project.  They have also inferred that the Carinthia base area development would be 1st on their list of projects that they would like to do.

As always with BIG projects and multiple approvals needed, things can and likely will change.  Only time will tell


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> More towers arrived this morning
> 
> http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-new-towers/



Next step:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 9, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Next step:



That day will require and appropriate tailgating session! :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> That day will require and appropriate tailgating session! :beer:



Totally!


----------



## vcunning (Aug 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> That day will require and appropriate tailgating session! :beer:



RSVPing now.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 9, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Totally!





vcunning said:


> RSVPing now.



I think that we'll have to do a mix of viewing from lot B, the Base area, and then my back deck (with binoculars/telescope) when they start flying them to the top 1/2 of the line.  But that's what they make coolers for - portability in tailgating!  :beer: :lol:


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 9, 2011)

Would love a heads up from ya when you hear a date for the helicopters - kids would love to be watching that.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still debating on buying a safety oragan vest, hardhat and bringing my ATV over there. "Yeah, I'm with the crew....."


----------



## vcunning (Aug 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm still debating on buying a safety orange vest, hardhat and bringing my ATV over there. "Yeah, I'm with the crew....."



I'm pretty sure Mitzy already has a vest.  Have you checked her coat closet in Dummerston?  I've got a hardhat (blue . . . Mount Snow logo'd you can borrow)



MommaBear said:


> Would love a heads up from ya when you hear a date for the helicopters - kids would love to be watching that.



Sounds like a party is forming here.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Sounds like a party is forming here.



Now I just gotta hope that the flying of the towers doesn't coincide with the forthcoming construction project that the kitchen at my place will be undergoing for a few weeks sometime in the mid September - mid October time frame!


----------



## vcunning (Aug 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Now I just gotta hope that the flying of the towers doesn't coincide with the forthcoming construction project that the kitchen at my place will be undergoing for a few weeks sometime in the mid September - mid October time frame!



VT place or CT place?  We can work around the VT place with a grill, a fryer and a tent.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2011)

vcunning said:


> VT place or CT place?  We can work around the VT place with a grill, a fryer and a tent.



The VT place will be sporting a bit of a different look in the kitchen/breakfast bar area come ski season.  What exactly that look will be, well ask S which one of the half dozen or so design plans she had worked up will be turned from paper to wood, tile, stainless steel(I think there might be some of that) and likely some type of stone too


----------



## Glenn (Aug 11, 2011)

That'll be cool Jeff. When do they start?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That'll be cool Jeff. When do they start?



The dates I heard be floated around for a start date was late September/Early October.  The only caveats we had were that it begin after Labor Day Weekend and be done by the start of ski season.  Final design and price quotes still be worked up. I should know the details, including a starting date and estimated finish date within the next week or so.  

I'm just hoping that the renovation my my kitchen isn't as long a project (or as expensive!!) as the building of a 6 pack bubble chair! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2011)

Footings for the storrage barn walls have been poured and some of the wooden trusses for the roof of the barn have arrived


----------



## vcunning (Aug 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The dates I heard be floated around for a start date was late September/Early October.  The only caveats we had were that it begin after Labor Day Weekend and be done by the start of ski season.  Final design and price quotes still be worked up. I should know the details, including a starting date and estimated finish date within the next week or so.
> 
> I'm just hoping that the renovation my my kitchen isn't as long a project (or as expensive!!) as the building of a 6 pack bubble chair! :lol:




Let us know when you fly in the new appliances!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

It's amazing how different that area looks now that they've removed some trees and graded.


----------



## vcunning (Aug 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It's amazing how different that area looks now that they've removed some trees and graded.



It is amazing.  I'll up in a week and take/post some photos.

Pretty good update at Mount Snow's Website http://tinyurl.com/3lybltn


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2011)

vcunning said:


> It is amazing.  I'll up in a week and take/post some photos.
> 
> Pretty good update at Mount Snow's Website http://tinyurl.com/3lybltn



That update, especially with the tentative tower flying dates has me excited!  I wonder how it will look from the Mount Snow Golf Course as the towers are being flown??  If that date holds true, in a sense the Make a Wish benefit golf tourney will grant one of my wishes of seeing the towers being flown!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

That was an interesting update. That answered the question of how crowded it was going to be at the base area when the lines stack up for the new lift. By moving the waiting area up, problem solved. 

And some tentative helicopter dates!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 12, 2011)

I liked the comment about the Poma folks moving the forms for the base terminal north up to another VT ski area. Nothing like Mount Snow confirming the install at Burke.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> I liked the comment about the Poma folks moving the forms for the base terminal north up to another VT ski area. Nothing like Mount Snow confirming the install at Burke.



Yup, that was a nice little bit!  Gotta help take care of one of their own afterall!


----------



## oakapple (Aug 12, 2011)

vcunning said:


> It is amazing.  I'll up in a week and take/post some photos.
> 
> Pretty good update at Mount Snow's Website http://tinyurl.com/3lybltn



It says: " Needless to say, unlike the Summit Triple, you will not need ski down to the load area, ever again!"

I know this will seem dense, but what do they mean by that? Doesn't one normally ski down to reach a load area? What other (desirable) alternative would there be?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 12, 2011)

On the Summit Triple the load point was lower than where you came out of the gate to the load area. People would always overshoot the load area and misload, stopping the lift every so often.

Perhaps this is what they mean? It will be a straight run like the Quads?

I like what I saw about the "ski under" trail - this will keep people from mobbing/milling/blocking the summit area like what happens now.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2011)

oakapple said:


> It says: " Needless to say, unlike the Summit Triple, you will not need ski down to the load area, ever again!"
> 
> I know this will seem dense, but what do they mean by that? Doesn't one normally ski down to reach a load area? What other (desirable) alternative would there be?



Lets just say that depending on the snowdepth in the base area and how the cats had graded it recently, there were times when the ramp down from the "wait here" line to the load line was almost steeper and longer than the unload ramp at the top


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I like what I saw about the "ski under" trail - this will keep people from mobbing/milling/blocking the summit area like what happens now.



We chatted with Dennis Bills about this when we picked up our chair. He was saying that cut out is going work really nicely. 

I'm looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 15, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> I liked the comment about the Poma folks moving the forms for the base terminal north up to another VT ski area. Nothing like Mount Snow confirming the install at Burke.


 
+ 1.  Going to post those comments in the Burke thread.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder if they'll make it that the bubble & the safety bar open up automatically at the top unloading station. If you've ever skied at Mount Sainte Anne or Stoneham in Quebec you'd know that their bubble quad chairs have this feature which is very nice. I've always wondered why no New England chairs had this feature.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes I believe this is going to be what happens. I know at least the bubble will open automatically at top, so I ASSume that both will?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I wonder if they'll make it that the bubble & the safety bar open up automatically at the top unloading station. If you've ever skied at Mount Sainte Anne or Stoneham in Quebec you'd know that their bubble quad chairs have this feature which is very nice. I've always wondered why no New England chairs had this feature.





Newpylong said:


> Yes I believe this is going to be what happens. I know at least the bubble will open automatically at top, so I ASSume that both will?



Even if it's just the bubble that automatically opens,  I can say from having observed it first hand countless times already in the demo chair that Leitner-Poma sent to Mount Snow, that the design of their new safety bar/footrests and how the pivot point of them is located is so efficient that even a 5 1/2 year old can flip the safety bar up on his own!  The safety bars on both the 6 pack and the new chairs on the Grand Summit (and one would also presume the new chairs at Burke) are really impressive with how easy they open


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I remember correctly the bubble chairs I mentioned in Quebec also automatically close for the trip down & then re-open before loading at the bottom. That is a great feature because it keeps the chairs dry on those days with inclement weather. Nothing like getting a wet butt from riding the lifts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

New update:  http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-more-parts-helicopters/

And I think it is cool that they listed the dates that the chopper will be there so that folks can come and watch!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> New update:  http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-more-parts-helicopters/
> 
> And I think it is cool that they listed the dates that the chopper will be there so that folks can come and watch!  :beer:



I'm really hoping that the date for the tower flying holds.  As i'm already going to be up there that Friday playing in the VT Make a Wish Foundation charity golf tournament that day at the Mount Snow Golf Course (thank you Vcunning for that offer  )

Right now though, its all about keeping the base area construction and storrage barn assembly on track so that the base area will be clear enough for the Mount Snow Brewer's Festival the Saturday and Sunday of Labor Day weekend! :beer: (and apparently everything is right on schedule for that to happen and the 83 varieties of beer to be pouring in the main base area in less than 2 weeks!  )


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2011)

Very cool! I think I'll be able to make one of those dates for the fly in.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 12, 2011)

The roof trusses on the storage building are being installed today......watching on the webcam. http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm only interested in a "bubble" when the wind is blowing hard or it's raining.
Just one more thing to break and to slow the load/unload process.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm only interested in a "bubble" when the wind is blowing hard or it's raining.
> Just one more thing to break and to slow the load/unload process.



Then most likely if you choose to ski at Mount Snow you're going to want to use it most of the time during the winter. The wind can really howl on the top 1/3 of the mountain...

Have you ridden a lift with a bubble before? They are about as simple as the safety bar. Same concept - not really much to break. They are largely irrelevant to the loading or unloading process time.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 12, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> The roof trusses on the storage building are being installed today......watching on the webcam. http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/



Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## carbonXshell (Sep 12, 2011)

the bubbles in this video had to be closed and opened by the skiers... they did shut automatically for the ride down and if the chairs were empty going up...


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 12, 2011)

Ugh, the dreaded conveyor. That is definitely something I hope we don't see on the lift, although I am sure I will be disappointed.


----------



## vcunning (Sep 12, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Ugh, the dreaded conveyor. That is definitely something I hope we don't see on the lift, although I am sure I will be disappointed.



According to MS management, there is no conveyor.  sorry Rob.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually like the conveyor. While some manage to still figure out a way to screw up loading, I think it's helped with the Grand Summit lift. 

To hinge on what Vince said, Management mentioned that it's difficult to get 6 people loaded on every chair. We'll have to see how things go. I'm sure they'll be a learning curve all around.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I actually like the conveyor. While some manage to still figure out a way to screw up loading, I think it's helped with the Grand Summit lift.
> 
> To hinge on what Vince said, Management mentioned that it's difficult to get 6 people loaded on every chair. We'll have to see how things go. I'm sure they'll be a learning curve all around.



Or another way to put it.  Inspite of management's and the lift attendents best efforts, some clueless people paying more attention anything but what they're supposed to be paying attention too will still screw up the loading process!  :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Sep 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I actually like the conveyor. While some manage to still figure out a way to screw up loading, I think it's helped with the Grand Summit lift.
> 
> To hinge on what Vince said, Management mentioned that it's difficult to get 6 people loaded on every chair. We'll have to see how things go. I'm sure they'll be a learning curve all around.




I bet there will be 6 people on the first chair on the first day 8)


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 13, 2011)

I have seen people mess up the conveyor many times. Once while in Chamonix they had one and it had a 4 foot drop at the end of it so if you got on too early you would plummet off the end - so they didn't have to stop it.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 13, 2011)

vcunning said:


> I bet there will be 6 people on the first chair on the first day 8)



x2. or x6 perhaps....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

And the Storage barn for the bubble chairs is getting its roof put on!







Plus the ship with the actual bubble chairs on it is scheduled to arrive in New York early next week!


----------



## massbmx (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol the converer belts are tricky sometimes, me a buddy hopped on the one at Loon last year for the first time, I almost took a spill and caught myself, then almost fell again from laughing watching my friend fall 3 more times before the chair got there.  

Then again the bubble could help that because the safety meetings could take place in said bubble instead of prior to getting on the converyer belt.:smash:


----------



## dennis (Sep 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And the Storage barn for the bubble chairs is getting its roof put on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually DrJeff, 48 chairs (bubbles) are on site now,


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 13, 2011)

where is the bottom lift terminal?  since it is out of frame how far is the storage shed from the bottom of the lift?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

dennis said:


> Actually DrJeff, 48 chairs (bubbles) are on site now,



Cool!  Can't wait to see them 1st hand on Friday!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> where is the bottom lift terminal?  since it is out of frame how far is the storage shed from the bottom of the lift?



As you're looking at that picture, the bottom terminal will be essentially where that glorified cherry picker hydraulic lift is on the left.  If you look closely, you can actually see one of the concrete supports for the bottom terminal just below where the boom arm of that cherry picker connects to the engine base.


----------



## dennis (Sep 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Cool!  Can't wait to see them 1st hand on Friday!


 Then you will be able to see them all by then, and the grips and hanger.


----------



## vcunning (Sep 13, 2011)

dennis said:


> Then you will be able to see them all by then, and the grips and hanger.



The Bubble Blog (mountsnow.com) has some excellent photos from today.   My guess is Dennis spent all day on the forklift.


----------



## k123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Check out the storage barn, its coming along pretty well.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 18, 2011)

They made a ton of progress this week!


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 18, 2011)

Saw it first hand yesterday...it is really big!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Saw it first hand yesterday...it is really big!



Agree 100%  The picture just doesn't do the full scale of the barn justice!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Saw it first hand yesterday...it is really big!



I'll leave this softball pitch alone


----------



## k123 (Sep 27, 2011)

When I was on the Mount Snow site yesterday i came across the image by accident.  It looks like from the summit cam recently-edit: never mind not recent- since you can see the tower footings.







link


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2011)

k123 said:


> When I was on the Mount Snow site yesterday i came across the image by accident.  It looks like from the summit cam recently since you can see the tower footings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guarentee that pic isn't a recent one - more likely a late May/Early June pic by the looks of it. If it was a recent pic, you'd be seeing a nrelativley recently blasted and graded "ski under" trail in the area of where that 1st capped lift tower from the summit local.  The trail would be running from right to left on the screen and will get people over from where the Bluebird Express will unloading facing "old faithful, the grand summit express over to the Cascade and Drifted trails without having to climb up to get there!


----------



## k123 (Sep 27, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Guarentee that pic isn't a recent one - more likely a late May/Early June pic by the looks of it. If it was a recent pic, you'd be seeing a nrelativley recently blasted and graded "ski under" trail in the area of where that 1st capped lift tower from the summit local.  The trail would be running from right to left on the screen and will get people over from where the Bluebird Express will unloading facing "old faithful, the grand summit express over to the Cascade and Drifted trails without having to climb up to get there!



Oh yeah forgot about that part of the construction.:???:  That really was a pain have to climb up and over the ridge by the summit triple to get to cascade.  It was really random that the photo showed up out of nowhere. Too bad they didn't set up the summit cam somewhere else so we can watch the construction from the top


----------



## Glenn (Sep 28, 2011)

Those looks like the same wooden coveres they had over the tower bases when the snow was still on the ground. That's odd that the pic came up on the site. It does look to be the summit cam; which isn't there currently because there's no top terminal at the moment.


----------



## vcunning (Sep 30, 2011)

*October 5th Helicopters*

Mount Snow announced the the tentative date for the tower helicopter fly-ins is October 5th.

More info here.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 1, 2011)

If you want to whet your appetite, here's a video of the towers being helicoptered in on Hunter Mountain's west side.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 4, 2011)

Watching on the web-cam.......Looks like the first tower is going up!!


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I have seen people mess up the conveyor many times. Once while in Chamonix they had one and it had a 4 foot drop at the end of it so if you got on too early you would plummet off the end - so they didn't have to stop it.



That's ridiculous but hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Watching on the web-cam.......Looks like the first tower is going up!!



Sweet!


----------



## vcunning (Oct 4, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Mount Snow announced the the tentative date for the tower helicopter fly-ins is October 5th.
> 
> More info here.



Postponed until Thursday, October 6th . . .


----------



## k123 (Oct 5, 2011)

From twitter: Best case scenario the helicopter will be here to fly lift towers Thurs afternoon & Fri morning. Please keep checking back for updates.


----------



## k123 (Oct 6, 2011)

the towers arent going up until tomorrow.  

Update


----------



## dennis (Oct 7, 2011)

Towers are up, sorry if you missed it


----------



## k123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty awesome videos:         
link


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2011)

After seeing them 1st hand (and looking across the street at them from my deck right now) they are massive! Noticeably larger than any other lift towers at mount snow


----------



## k123 (Oct 12, 2011)

current view of the towers:


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 12, 2011)

jeez those things are massive.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! It's going to look a lot different! My wife and I are hoping to head over this weekend for a look. If we do, I'll take pics.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 13, 2011)

they almost look like they could string up two quads on those things.  Breckenridge and Seven Springs, Pa are the only places I have been on 6 packs, and I did not notice the towers and sheeve tops being noticably larger than a regular lift.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

The chairs on this lift are beefy! I think they tip the scales at 1100lbs each. For a compairo, the quad chairs a few of us bought weigh 250lbs. Slight increase.


----------



## vcunning (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a couple of BubbleChair shots from last weekend


----------



## bigbob (Oct 13, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> they almost look like they could string up two quads on those things.  Breckenridge and Seven Springs, Pa are the only places I have been on 6 packs, and I did not notice the towers and sheeve tops being noticably larger than a regular lift.



Stratton, Vt has a bunch along with the chairs on the Chondola at Sunday River, Me.


----------



## mlkrgr (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbob said:


> Stratton, Vt has a bunch along with the chairs on the Chondola at Sunday River, Me.



Also, Ragged has a 6 pack. It definitely makes a big difference over skiing from their triple, which allows you to reach a few trails on the other side. Should be an interesting place in the weekends as it'll probably get quite crowded on the trails even though the lines will let up on Mt Snow. Good thing about Stratton is the lines move pretty darn fast; same thing with the chondola at Sunday River.


----------



## k123 (Oct 15, 2011)

New video


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> Also, Ragged has a 6 pack. It definitely makes a big difference over skiing from their triple, which allows you to reach a few trails on the other side. Should be an interesting place in the weekends as it'll probably get quite crowded on the trails even though the lines will let up on Mt Snow. Good thing about Stratton is the lines move pretty darn fast; same thing with the chondola at Sunday River.



I don't foresee the crowds being that bad. As it stands the majority of people were standing in the lines at the base and the trails were already empty (outside of Long John). There will be more people on the trail but there are plenty of places for people to go at the top during mid season so I don't see the skiing experience is going to suck that bad. As it stands its really only possible to lap the fixed grips on the weekends so I think this will definitely help things out.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife and I went to the mountain this weekend and did a little hiking around. We basically went up Sweet 16 from the base area and took Somerset Road all the way over to One More Time, and back down to the Grand Summit. 

They're making awesome progress on the lift and the barn. The barn had about half of its roof decking on and they were working on the inside Saturday. The lift towers are in and it's pretty cool to look up the lift line and see them standing there. They had two spools of cable there as well. It's really cool to see things in progress.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 17, 2011)

That lift is simply going to be a monster... everything about it is huge...


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 17, 2011)

All I see when I look at that lift is the ridiculous crowd that will be standing around in the way at the top.  If anyone needs me I'll be hiding in the woods on the north face.


----------



## k ski patroler (Oct 17, 2011)

Sound cool, maybe I'll consider going up in the next few years.


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2011)

Frankly, it's just a lift.  For me, it won't make much of a difference.  I tend not to ski to the bottom of the front face on weekends.  I still won't.  

And IMHO, the bubble is total marketing hype. Will get vandalized and probably removed within a few seasons.


----------



## k ski patroler (Oct 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> Frankly, it's just a lift.  For me, it won't make much of a difference.  I tend not to ski to the bottom of the front face on weekends.  I still won't.
> 
> And IMHO, the bubble is total marketing hype. Will get vandalized and probably removed within a few seasons.



Just a lift? It could change the entire mountain's character and change the areas where most of the skiers visit. This could be good or bad.


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2011)

k ski patroler said:


> Just a lift? It could change the entire mountain's character and change the areas where most of the skiers visit. This could be good or bad.




Not sure about you, but I ski mountains and trail pods or areas based on terrain...not lifts.

There was already a lift there...its just going to increase the uphill capacity in that area....Presumably less people waiting on the lift line and more people on the trails, right?  May not so good IMHO.  Mt. Snow is already becoming overly crowded on weekends IMHO...McSnow.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 17, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> All I see when I look at that lift is the ridiculous crowd that will be standing around in the way at the top.  If anyone needs me I'll be hiding in the woods on the north face.



The lift is going to unload facing the Grand Summit Quad and Exhibition, so the crowd shouldn't be in your way. Plus, there is always the Grand Summit lift itself, which most likely I will use given how the lines will probably be on the six pack.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> Not sure about you, but I ski mountains and trail pods or areas based on terrain...not lifts.
> 
> There was already a lift there...its just going to increase the uphill capacity in that area....Presumably less people waiting on the lift line and more people on the trails, right?  May not so good IMHO.  Mt. Snow is already becoming overly crowded on weekends IMHO...McSnow.



If you really think that Mount Snow is already overcrowded on the weekends, then there's a bunch of us here on AZ that will gladly show you around on weekend.  When you take a look at what the theoretical maximum capacity per hour of the Bluebird Express (2600 per hour) vs. that of the old summit local (1800 per hour), you're only talking about an theoretical extra 800 people per hour at the summit, and from there you can spread them out over almost any trail at Mount Snow.  

As someone who typically skis Mount Snow 40+ days a season, and most every weekend theyre open each season, I'm not at all worried about the Bluebird Express having a negative effect on my downhill experience there as plain and simple there's just an ample amount of acreage *MOST* weekends


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> Not sure about you, but I ski mountains and trail pods or areas based on terrain...not lifts.
> 
> There was already a lift there...its just going to increase the uphill capacity in that area....Presumably less people waiting on the lift line and more people on the trails, right?  May not so good IMHO.  Mt. Snow is already becoming overly crowded on weekends IMHO...McSnow.



You haven't been skiing there long have you? Up until the mid 1990's they used to average more than 500,000 skiers a year and let me tell you, given the old lifts back then the place was a parking lot. Last year they managed to get back around 445,000 visits... in my opinion the more the better. There are always places to hide and more visits = more capital expenditure and long term viability which in this economy is a good thing. If you think it's McSnow you're free to go somewhere else right? Plenty of places right up the road... they are only doing what they feel their customers wanted most - and that's lift improvements.


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2011)

I know Mt. Snow very, very well.  I was a long time season pass holder. I have skied there for years over the course of decades. 

Like I said, IMHO, I do think Mt. Snow is too crowded on weekends.  I do ski elsewhere now, by choice.  I usually still ski there on a few weekends when I visit friends that live and work in the valley.  I also love the spring beer fest, but it is late season, crowds are gone!.  If I skiing for myself (as opposed to when I am with my girls), I tend to mostly ski the woods and the north face. I usually  tend to stay away from the front face when the place gets busy, but will ski a few runs off sundance chair on uncles-ridge and the woods off uncles.  Ego alley woods are fun too for some low angle glades.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sure it's true with any mountain on the weekend; you just have to know where to go. 

I find most of the times, the mountain isn't that bad as far as crowds go. It's busier on the holiday weekends, but that's no surprise. Then again, we're blacked out on the big vacation days, so we don't experience the huge volumes.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 18, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> You haven't been skiing there long have you? Up until the mid 1990's they used to average more than 500,000 skiers a year and let me tell you, given the old lifts back then the place was a parking lot. Last year they managed to get back around 445,000 visits... in my opinion the more the better. There are always places to hide and more visits = more capital expenditure and long term viability which in this economy is a good thing. If you think it's McSnow you're free to go somewhere else right? Plenty of places right up the road... they are only doing what they feel their customers wanted most - and that's lift improvements.



True, there are many other options and I will exercise that choice, as I'm sure many people will.  I just see the sad evolution of a company becoming more and more corporate.  It's all about the bottom line.  I understand it's a business and businesses have to make money, especially in a bad econmomy.  But these things tend to get taken too far.  They are trying to mass produce the skiing experience and run the mountain with greater benefits of the economies of scale.  The problem is that the product quality usually suffers when this happens. 

I'd rather get 8 runs a day at Smuggs, freezing my butt off on the slow, double chairs, than get 20 runs in but spend the majority of them just trying to avoid hitting/getting hit by someone.

Again, I understand not everyone feels like I do.  And in a way, I'm glad Mt. Snow will be drawing the masses to them on the weekends.  It just means more trail for me when I go somewhere else.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2011)

marcski said:


> IMHO, the bubble is total marketing hype. Will get vandalized and probably removed within a few seasons.



The bubble isn't just a marketing construct. Similar lifts have been installed at many other ski areas, and they are still in service. They don't get vandalized, any more than any other ski equipment (i.e., not so much). Skiing is expensive, and people do it for pleasure. It doesn't attract very many of the bozos who want to ruin the experience for themselves or for others.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

oakapple said:


> The bubble isn't just a marketing construct. Similar lifts have been installed at many other ski areas, and they are still in service. They don't get vandalized, any more than any other ski equipment (i.e., not so much). Skiing is expensive, and people do it for pleasure. It doesn't attract very many of the bozos who want to ruin the experience for themselves or for others.



I disagree. They end up getting scratched, carved and my favorite burned with lighters and cigs. Similar to how it happens to gondolas. Not that I care because as others have said when I ski there (which is rarely) I don't really ski the front face except to get back to the base at lunch and the end of the day.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I disagree. They end up getting scratched, carved and my favorite burned with lighters and cigs. Similar to how it happens to gondolas.



You don't see those gondolas being taken out of service, as a result of that, do you? Nope.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I disagree. They end up getting scratched, carved and my favorite burned with lighters and cigs. Similar to how it happens to gondolas. Not that I care because as others have said when I ski there (which is rarely) I don't really ski the front face except to get back to the base at lunch and the end of the day.



The thing about this lift's location and with respect to where the parks are at Mount Snow (since lets be honest for a second here, the crowd that is most likely to vandalize a lift - be it sticker it, burns, scratches, write on it, etc, by far and away spends the majority of their time in the parks) is that if you're lapping the parks all day, you WON'T be riding the Bluebird, except for maybe that 1st run of the day if "Mom and Dad" parked at the Main Base area instead of over at Carinthia.  This has just been the plain fact of the matter the last 4 seasons or so at Mount Snow since they made Carinthia the park area.  The number of folks, who stereotypically would do some defacing of a lift has dropped dramatically in the Main Base area.  Will this hold true with the new lift too??  Only time will tell, but I suspect that the draw of a 40' booter and a good line of boxes/rails will supercede the appeal of writing ones name and/or placing a sticker of one's favorite indy label band on the inside of a bubble


----------



## marcski (Oct 18, 2011)

Rastabahn at Vail was taken down after years of struggling with being vandalized.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The thing about this lift's location and with respect to where the parks are at Mount Snow (since lets be honest for a second here, the crowd that is most likely to vandalize a lift - be it sticker it, burns, scratches, write on it, etc, by far and away spends the majority of their time in the parks) is that if you're lapping the parks all day, you WON'T be riding the Bluebird, except for maybe that 1st run of the day if "Mom and Dad" parked at the Main Base area instead of over at Carinthia.  This has just been the plain fact of the matter the last 4 seasons or so at Mount Snow since they made Carinthia the park area.  The number of folks, who stereotypically would do some defacing of a lift has dropped dramatically in the Main Base area.  Will this hold true with the new lift too??  Only time will tell, but I suspect that the draw of a 40' booter and a good line of boxes/rails will supercede the appeal of writing ones name and/or placing a sticker of one's favorite indy label band on the inside of a bubble



Very prejudice toward one aspect of Mt Snow clientele.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 18, 2011)

Agreed on a lot of parts but except the evolution of a company and the product suffering. Couldn't you argue they are trying to better the product? They have installed additional snowmaking guns, and now lifts. Prior to Peak's taking over, the last thing that even happened was the installation of Canyon and Nitro in 1997 Hopefully soon, they will add snowmaking capacity as well to allow for more coverage.  And let's be honest, Mount Snow has never been or tried to be Smuggler's Notch or Magic with antiquated systems that just do the job under low traffic. Mount Snow has been mainstream since Walt created it day 1 with all the fountains and swimming pools (and weird lifts for show). I think you're expecting the mountain to be something it isn't. I have accepted the fact that parking lot and certain lifts and slopes will be full of people. I know where to hide and what lifts to take to avoid people. When I want to be alone I go to Magic. When I want to go where I know there is a decent "product" and where I call home - I go to Mount Snow.



C-Rex said:


> True, there are many other options and I will exercise that choice, as I'm sure many people will.  I just see the sad evolution of a company becoming more and more corporate.  It's all about the bottom line.  I understand it's a business and businesses have to make money, especially in a bad econmomy.  But these things tend to get taken too far.  They are trying to mass produce the skiing experience and run the mountain with greater benefits of the economies of scale.  The problem is that the product quality usually suffers when this happens.
> 
> I'd rather get 8 runs a day at Smuggs, freezing my butt off on the slow, double chairs, than get 20 runs in but spend the majority of them just trying to avoid hitting/getting hit by someone.
> 
> Again, I understand not everyone feels like I do.  And in a way, I'm glad Mt. Snow will be drawing the masses to them on the weekends.  It just means more trail for me when I go somewhere else.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

oakapple said:


> You don't see those gondolas being taken out of service, as a result of that, do you? Nope.



No they keep running them until they start falling off - wildcat, sugarloaf.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Very prejudice toward one aspect of Mt Snow clientele.



Prejudice, maybe   Or as I prefer to call it in my increasing age and *cough* the wisdom *cough* that is supposed to come with the increasing age,  i'm just more of a realist  :lol:

With respect to Mount Snow atleast, there's absolutely no doubt as to which existing lift has the most amount of stickers/writing on it and "pole punctured" chair pads, and what type of terrain it serves.  There's absolutely no doubt in my mind to that this is a GREAT thing (where the lift "vandalism" seems to occur in the greatest amount) as that terrain sells LOTS of tickets from opening day to closing day,  and that's a GREAT thing in my book!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's prejudice at all; Carinthia has a younger crowd. There's a much different "lift line and chair riding experience" over there vs the main face. We were all teenagers once....


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I wouldn't say it's prejudice at all; Carinthia has a younger crowd. There's a much different "lift line and chair riding experience" over there vs the main face. We were all teenagers once....



First of all I was joking by saying that he was eluding that the park crowd was more destructive than other aspects of the clientele. I believe Drjeff got it.


----------



## marcski (Oct 18, 2011)

From:  http://www.chairlift.org/vail.html :


 "(16) VISTA BAHN (DOPPELMAYR) - Built in 1985 as a bubble quad, the Vista Bahn had its bubbles removed for the 
2004-05 season.  They had become too scratched and the lift now runs better in higher winds."   


Interesting that it said it runs better NOW in the winds with the bubble's removed!

I think some bubble(s) were also removed from chairs at Steamboat.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2011)

marcski said:


> From:  http://www.chairlift.org/vail.html :
> 
> 
> "(16) VISTA BAHN (DOPPELMAYR) - Built in 1985 as a bubble quad, the Vista Bahn had its bubbles removed for the
> ...



The bubbles can act more as sails.


----------



## vcunning (Oct 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I wouldn't say it's prejudice at all; Carinthia has a younger crowd. There's a much different "lift line and chair riding experience" over there vs the main face. We were all teenagers once....



Glenn, you are totally off base here.  Since I will be learning to ride this year, the average age at Carinthia will become much older 

Were you at our place when a couple of kids started to take our bench off our porch and make it a feature on Grommet?  It was a pretty funny conversation I had with them.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 18, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Agreed on a lot of parts but except the evolution of a company and the product suffering. Couldn't you argue they are trying to better the product? They have installed additional snowmaking guns, and now lifts. Prior to Peak's taking over, the last thing that even happened was the installation of Canyon and Nitro in 1997 Hopefully soon, they will add snowmaking capacity as well to allow for more coverage.  And let's be honest, Mount Snow has never been or tried to be Smuggler's Notch or Magic with antiquated systems that just do the job under low traffic. Mount Snow has been mainstream since Walt created it day 1 with all the fountains and swimming pools (and weird lifts for show). I think you're expecting the mountain to be something it isn't. I have accepted the fact that parking lot and certain lifts and slopes will be full of people. I know where to hide and what lifts to take to avoid people. When I want to be alone I go to Magic. When I want to go where I know there is a decent "product" and where I call home - I go to Mount Snow.




Fair enough.  I have much less tolerance for crowds than your average guy so I probably feel more strongly about it than others as well.  What can I say? When it comes to snowboarding I'm selfish.  I want all the good turns for me and mine.  However, in the end, I'm happy to see more people out enjoying winter.  So many people just sit in the house and complain when they could be having so much fun playing in the snow.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Glenn, you are totally off base here.  Since I will be learning to ride this year, the average age at Carinthia will become much older
> 
> Were you at our place when a couple of kids started to take our bench off our porch and make it a feature on Grommet?  It was a pretty funny conversation I had with them.



I'll make sure then to stock PLENTY of Tangeray to act as post learn to board anesthetic! :lol:


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 18, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Fair enough.  I have much less tolerance for crowds than your average guy so I probably feel more strongly about it than others as well.  What can I say? When it comes to snowboarding I'm selfish.  I want all the good turns for me and mine.  However, in the end, I'm happy to see more people out enjoying winter.  So many people just sit in the house and complain when they could be having so much fun playing in the snow.



It makes me happy to see kids out skiing or riding rather than playing games!


----------



## marcski (Oct 18, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> It makes me happy to see kids out skiing or riding rather than playing games!



This we can all agree upon!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Fair enough.  I have much less tolerance for crowds than your average guy so I probably feel more strongly about it than others as well.  What can I say? When it comes to snowboarding I'm selfish.  I want all the good turns for me and mine.  However, in the end, I'm happy to see more people out enjoying winter.  So many people just sit in the house and complain when they could be having so much fun playing in the snow.





Newpylong said:


> It makes me happy to see kids out skiing or riding rather than playing games!





marcski said:


> This we can all agree upon!!!



Yup, much, much better to see crowded slopes instead of new additions to the NELSAP (New England Lost {CLOSED} Ski Areas Project) website!!


----------



## vcunning (Oct 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'll make sure then to stock PLENTY of Tangeray to act as post learn to board anesthetic! :lol:



Yep, you can watch me, Mark and Erika from the Cunningham Snow Bar and Grill starting at 4:30 every Saturday!


----------



## dennis (Oct 18, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Yep, you can watch me, Mark and Erika from the Cunningham Snow Bar and Grill starting at 4:30 every Saturday!


Hmmmm, may have to check out my lifts:razz: in the pm as well as the am.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Glenn, you are totally off base here.  Since I will be learning to ride this year, the average age at Carinthia will become much older
> 
> Were you at our place when a couple of kids started to take our bench off our porch and make it a feature on Grommet?  It was a pretty funny conversation I had with them.



I'll hang out with you guys. That'll bring the collective age down a few notches. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'll hang out with you guys. That'll bring the collective age down a few notches. :lol:



I bet that if you rent a board that they'll ask if you have a parent around to sign the release for you  :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Oct 19, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I bet that if you rent a board that they'll ask if you have a parent around to sign the release for you  :lol:



I will sign for you (and after, you can have a sip of my PBR)


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL! That's a good point! I'll probably get carded at the rental shop. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2011)

My wife and I did a little hiking last weekend and this weekend. They're making some good progress week to week. 

From 10/15/2011:





















From 10/22/2011





Between last week and this week: The roof decking is done and the communication wires have been hung from the towers. Tower top #2 has been put in place. 

We ran into one of the lift supervisors when we were hiking today. He said the top drive terminal is rumored to be enroute. Everything was going well and they're excited to get it up and running.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I did a little hiking last weekend and this weekend. They're making some good progress week to week.
> 
> From 10/15/2011:
> 
> ...



The drive terminal is not in yet! They are gonna be rushing to get this done by ski season!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2011)

They'll make it happen. :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They'll make it happen. :grin:



Yup! Brian and the rest of the crew know their stuff, and after some of the multiple, crazy installs Brian oversaw at The Canyons, this probably seems like a piece of cake (even with the Irene wildcard having been thrown into the mix!)


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 23, 2011)

Drive terminals are mostly pre-assembled at factory. They will make the deadline...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 25, 2011)

Mount Snow has updated its trail maps to show the new lift. On a quick glance, I see no other changes. There is also an FAQ about the lift.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 25, 2011)

Fan guns denoting premium trails? I don't remember if that was there last year...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Mount Snow has updated its trail maps to show the new lift. On a quick glance, I see no other changes. There is also an FAQ about the lift.



Yup, picked up the hard copy a couple of weekends back at their Octo-brew-fest, and thankfully for us Mount Snow regulars, the only change on the map is the name of lift #17 from the summit local to the bluebird express, and the notation of where some 4square checkin hotspots are!  It won't be one of the years where we have to try and remember a newly renamed trail that had more than likely been renamed only a few year before  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Fan guns denoting premium trails? I don't remember if that was there last year...



Yup, they were there


----------



## oakapple (Oct 26, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup, picked up the hard copy a couple of weekends back at their Octo-brew-fest, and thankfully for us Mount Snow regulars, the only change on the map is the name of lift #17 from the summit local to the bluebird express, and the notation of where some 4square checkin hotspots are!  It won't be one of the years where we have to try and remember a newly renamed trail that had more than likely been renamed only a few year before  :lol:


On a closer look, there have been numerous changes to the graphics, mostly for the good, and there does appear to be one slightly re-configured trail.

On previous maps, Big Dipper curled around the left edge of the Sunbrook map, from the top of Sunbrook lift to the bottom, with Moon Beam splitting off at skier's left, about 3/4ths of the way down, and joining Thanks Walt near the bottom.

On the new map, the section that _was_ called Moon Beam is now the bottom of Big Dipper, and the last 1/4th that was formerly Big Dipper is now Moon Beam. It's hard for me to imagine the reason for this swap, as the map does not indicate any re-configuration of the terrain. It's just a naming change for its own sake, something Mount Snow seems to specialize in.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 26, 2011)

ahhh yeah. there are no trail signs down that far anyway, so I guess it doesn't really matter, lol. I imagine once they get the green light for snowmaking there will be some changes over there...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 26, 2011)

They've also updated the maps that are at the top of the lifts. Saw a few hiking this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Well this must have been a cool looking sight traveling on the highway from Poma's factory in Colorado to Mount Snow!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Well this must have been a cool looking sight traveling on the highway from Poma's factory in Colorado to Mount Snow!



Looks like a bilboard that was driven across the country 8)


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 3, 2011)

terminal taking shape: http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> terminal taking shape: http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/



Wow! Quite a difference from yesterday.


----------



## k123 (Nov 10, 2011)

Making progress on the terminals


----------



## Glenn (Nov 10, 2011)

They posted some cool pics yesterday of two log skidders tugging a trailer with the top terminal on it up to the summit.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They posted some cool pics yesterday of two log skidders tugging a trailer with the top terminal on it up to the summit.



I also got a kick out of the pic of the pretty large bulldozer help pull the 85 ton crane up a semi muddy Deer Run!  I'm guessing that the entire crew breathed a huge sigh of relief once they got the crane past the corner at near the top of Carinthia and Deer Run flattened out (and also from having hiked and biked it many times, gets more rock than dirt based)!!


----------



## vcunning (Nov 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They posted some cool pics yesterday of two log skidders tugging a trailer with the top terminal on it up to the summit.



You and I would have paid extra to drive those puppies!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2011)

I would have loved to have driven some of that stuff! 

Those roads are pretty steep in sections. After hiking one weekend, I could see how it would be a challenge to get big equipment up there.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They posted some cool pics yesterday of two log skidders tugging a trailer with the top terminal on it up to the summit.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2011)

Another update.  "Finishline" within sight!

http://mountsnow.com/bubble-blog-almost-done/

Should be some pics of the pulling of the haul rope into place off the spool in the next day or so via the link below

http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 16, 2011)

While I am ASSuming, i think the non opening on Saturday will give them some extra time here. I can see it completed enough to run but maybe not certified by the Tramway Board in time for Saturday..


----------



## k123 (Nov 17, 2011)

Guns are on at Mt Snow: http://mountsnow.com/fan-guns-are-firing/


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2011)

k123 said:


> Guns are on at Mt Snow: http://mountsnow.com/fan-guns-are-firing/



I always like that view in the background of the still shot there. Let's me know that my place is still there   (Mine's in the group of condo's all the way at the left, i'm in the 2nd from the top row, right where the 3rd row starts - now if only I could see if the contractor who's supposed to be finishing up my kitchen renovation now is there working   )

Love the hum of the fan guns though!


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like they may be installing the haul rope today. There are workers around the spool and at the bottom of the first tower. Check out the live cams

http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Looks like they may be installing the haul rope today. There are workers around the spool and at the bottom of the first tower. Check out the live cams
> 
> http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/



My guess is that by that 1st tower on the flat is where they'll be doing the splicing of the haul rope (atleast that's where they unspliced (??sp/??word) the haul old haul rope from the summit local last spirng


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2011)

The haul rope is being pulled onto the towers!  Not too exciting to see, but from the looks of it, the volume of haul rope still on the big spool is down about 1/3rd or so of where it started from!






Should be seeing some Bluebirds "flying" before we know it now!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2011)

not much left on there n ow...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2011)

Well even if mother nature didn't quite cooperate with enough hours of snowmaking temps to let us Mount Snow regulars have an open mountain this Thanksgiving, we can still all be thankful for another type of bird, as for the 1st time this morning there's a haul rope full of 100+ BLUEBIRDS traveling up and down the mountain!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 28, 2011)

Had a chance to see the "birds" on the line Thursday when I drove past Mount Snow.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Had a chance to see the "birds" on the line Thursday when I drove past Mount Snow.



BTW, that bird in the center of the storage barn, is actually a translucent piece of plastic that is back lit at night, and then they debuted a piping of blue lights just under the roof line during their fireworks display/bonfire/Santa's Arrival on Saturday night.  Hey, when mother nature doesn't cooperate snowsliding wise,  you gotta find something to like 

Other than that, the amount of technology that was explained to people that took the tours they offered of the storage barn that this lift has is pretty amazing.  Now we jut need mothernature to cooperate so that I can get my 1st ride on one of those 13 foot wide, 1300 lb, "flying couches"!


----------



## dennis (Nov 29, 2011)

http://http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/

They're hatching


----------



## Glenn (Nov 29, 2011)

Very cool Dennis! 

Looking good without the wrap.


----------



## k123 (Dec 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> BTW, that bird in the center of the storage barn, is actually a translucent piece of plastic that is back lit at night, and then they debuted a piping of blue lights just under the roof line during their fireworks display/bonfire/Santa's Arrival on Saturday night.



Looks pretty sweet


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 2, 2011)

I wonder if they would try to do a summit event ever at night with the bubbles? Probably stil too cold for people not in ski clothing, lol.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 7, 2011)

She opens on Saturday! 

http://mountsnow.com/gm-blog-dec-10-opening-day/

Woohoo!!


----------



## Method9455 (Dec 9, 2011)

It's interesting that they didn't pull the chairs off the line before opening day. They are blowing snow like crazy and at least some of the chairs are going to be iced up.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2011)

Method9455 said:


> It's interesting that they didn't pull the chairs off the line before opening day. They are blowing snow like crazy and at least some of the chairs are going to be iced up.



From having walked by "The Birdhouse" (the storage barn for the chairs) about 6:15 this evening, I can say that they're all inside tonight - they've been deploying them every day so that they can get used to how much time it takes to get them all on the haul rope, and i'm pretty sure to also allow them to finish up the last bit of work on the interior of the birdhouse - unfortunately as of 10PMthe mother nature is still a bit mean as its still just 31 degrees at my place (about a few hundred verts above the base area and the fan guns are only running on the top roughly half of the mountain and with the high cloud layer it will likely still take a few hours, if at all before they get the temps down to the base area - mother nature is so close, but yet so far right now at Mount Snow


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 10, 2011)

I just watched the first chair go up and then then unload at the top ont he webcam. In the meantime the lift made short work of the line at the bottom. Should without question help with lines this year. Let's hope they get the temps to open terraint to disperse.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2011)

The ride is awesome, very quiet and smooth. It feels like you're sitting on a really big flying couch. It's scoots along pretty good too. It makes pretty quick work of the lines at the bottom. The loading will take a little getting used to, but as the season goes along, it'll get easier. Overall, a very very impressive lift. We were on maybe the 15th or so chair up this AM.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 10, 2011)

We were the 35th chair, it is fast, smooth, quiet. Kinda of awesome...all the best parts of a gondola without any of the annoying ones (taking skis off, sitting awkwardly on non-padded plastic, sweaty, poorly ventilated rank space, slow-as-balls loading and unloading.


----------



## vcunning (Dec 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> The ride is awesome, very quiet and smooth. It feels like you're sitting on a really big flying couch. It's scoots along pretty good too. It makes pretty quick work of the lines at the bottom. The loading will take a little getting used to, but as the season goes along, it'll get easier. Overall, a very very impressive lift. We were on maybe the 15th or so chair up this AM.



Hey, I was on the "15th or so chair" too!   Our foursome ironically got randomly matched with Glenn and his wife for the ride up.  This lift is amazing. It makes the HSQs seem like Tinkertoys!


----------



## BOBBYZNY (Dec 11, 2011)

The bubble ride is very smooth seems that the entire chair is suspended on rubber supports, and the wind blocking ability is very good, you can also opt to ride up with the bubble open which is really cool here are some picture of the bluebird interior.http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobbyzny/6492380983/in/photostream/


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2011)

Only way I can describe the Bluebird would be that its a game changer! So awesome to be able to ride up in wind free comfort and then still be able to feel the wind blowing down by your boots! And on day 2 its running without any issue or even sensation of the chairs rocking with a steady 15-20mph wind with higher gusts up at the summit! Plus the golden bubble on chair #50 is a nice touch especially with the ski school age population!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Hey, I was on the "15th or so chair" too!   Our foursome ironically got randomly matched with Glenn and his wife for the ride up.  This lift is amazing. It makes the HSQs seem like Tinkertoys!


 
That was awesome.  I saw a guy in a white tophat behind us and put 2 and 2 together!  

We ran into intereting issue today; we were really warm despite it being in the 20's in the am.  The bubble blocks the wind and keeps things pretty comfy inside. So you never relly had. Chance to cool off. Ww had to take. Run or two on the Canyon lift to chill out. Good problem to have!


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks awesome Glenn!

edit
Whoops. Wrong thread, thought this was the tr


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to hear from others besides the 2 "homers" - Glenn and DrJeff - say they liked it.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2011)

Apparently the Bluebird is running without any issues in gusts to around 50mph today!  This is an improvement by far over what the Grand Summit Express could operate in!  Maybe the engineers at Leitner-Poma weren't BS'ing when they said that this lift would have very good wind operational abilities!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn! That's impressive! That would have been a wind hold for the Grand Summit lift.


----------



## vcunning (Dec 17, 2011)

What a bunch of homers jeff and glenn are


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2011)

vcunning said:


> What a bunch of homers jeff and glenn are



Don't make me post that picture of you in your circa 1995 Steelers starter jacket and your rear entry boots that I took of "you" in line for the Bluebird today Vince


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 17, 2011)

I heard the new lift had a few stoppages today.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> I heard the new lift had a few stoppages today.



A fair number of folks just staring at the lift rather than moving to the loading line were the cause of most of the problems yesterday -- a much improved queue area and line attendants have things moving smoother today (Sunday)


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> A fair number of folks just staring at the lift rather than moving to the loading line were the cause of most of the problems yesterday -- a much improved queue area and line attendants have things moving smoother today (Sunday)



There was an extended operational issue at one point yesterday when we were about 10th from loading. 3 Techs drove in on snowmobiles and went into base control room. 10 minutes or less later they had it running. I was guessing computer issue but don't have a real clue.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> There was an extended operational issue at one point yesterday when we were about 10th from loading. 3 Techs drove in on snowmobiles and went into base control room. 10 minutes or less later they had it running. I was guessing computer issue but don't have a real clue.



Waiting for excuse from DrJeff or Glenn...


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 18, 2011)

Why are you waiting for an excuse? Do you mean a reason? If it broke down it broke down...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Why are you waiting for an excuse? Do you mean a reason? If it broke down it broke down...



See previous posts about them being "homers" when it comes to Mt Snow.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 18, 2011)

I know. Everyone defends their mountain


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> See previous posts about them being "homers" when it comes to Mt Snow.



Well sometimes being a "homer" has its advantages - straight from a very high up source - some issues with the loads on the lift were being sorted out this weekend - basically put -there were more fatties riding the bluebird than the computer simulations for lift operations figured! :lol:

Personally the best Mount Snow news I heard this weekend is that their beer heaven, the Station Taproom will be expanding from 12 to 18 taps this week! Woo hoo! :beer:


----------



## vcunning (Dec 19, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Don't make me post that picture of you in your circa 1995 Steelers starter jacket and your rear entry boots that I took of "you" in line for the Bluebird today Vince



Thanks again for the beers at The Station this weekend.  Its great to be a homer when the bartenders know you by name.  Which I guess makes me a homer too.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Well sometimes being a "homer" has its advantages - straight from a very high up source -:


 Thought you were going with the Tebow angle on this.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Waiting for excuse from DrJeff or Glenn...



OK? I guess? 

Anyways, the lift stopped a lot Sunday. On one ride up, it must have stopped 3 times. I didn't see any issues at the base loading, so I'm thinking it was up top. We saw some people downloading; but that only explains one of the three stops.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 20, 2011)

Yesterday, Monday was a tough day for the Blue Bird, never ran at all. The 1400 lb Chairs were swinging almost out of control in the wind near the Summit, had the Chairs stopped next to a Tower they surely do would have hit it. The other day it stopped a lot, my observation from the loading area was that not all the Bubbles would open for loading and also several that opened would lift the seat with it as it opened. The operator would have to stop it, run over and pull the seat down. Im sure once all the bugs are worked out it will run well.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2011)

Yooper said:


> Yesterday, Monday was a tough day for the Blue Bird, never ran at all. The 1400 lb Chairs were swinging almost out of control in the wind near the Summit, had the Chairs stopped next to a Tower they surely do would have hit it. The other day it stopped a lot, my observation from the loading area was that not all the Bubbles would open for loading and also several that opened would lift the seat with it as it opened. The operator would have to stop it, run over and pull the seat down. Im sure once all the bugs are worked out it will run well.



EEEKKKK!!! Not good but like you said hopefully they work the bugs out soon.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Yooper said:


> Yesterday, Monday was a tough day for the Blue Bird, never ran at all. The 1400 lb Chairs were swinging almost out of control in the wind near the Summit, had the Chairs stopped next to a Tower they surely do would have hit it. The other day it stopped a lot, my observation from the loading area was that not all the Bubbles would open for loading and also several that opened would lift the seat with it as it opened. The operator would have to stop it, run over and pull the seat down. Im sure once all the bugs are worked out it will run well.



Yup, Monday was pretty wild to watch the chairs on the line swing in the wind!  The way the lift works, is there's a sensor both on the "departure side" of both the top and bottom terminals that senses if there is anyone on the chair, and if there's nobody on the chair, the bubble will automatically close to minimize the wind profile of the lift (that's whay all the bubbles on the "downhill side" of the lift, even yesterday, come down with the bubbles closed).  Well, per the GM, what was going on yesterday is the sensor on the uphill side as the chair departs to bottom terminal wasn't working correctly, and all the bubbles were going up with the bubble open (nobody even rode the lift yesterday as this problem arose as the bubble were being taken out of the storrage barn and loaded onto the haul rope in the morning).  The open bubbles acted as a 13 foot wide, 5 or foot so high sail in the wind, which having been out in it, riding the grand summit express yesterday had gusts over 40mph, if not even 50mph, and the chairs on the uphill side, especially in a few select locations where the lift is a bit higher up and exposed were really swinging from side to side   The interesting thing to see though is that on the downhill side, where the bubble were down, those chairs were hardly moving at all in the same wind.  And chair forward motion had nothing to do with that as the lift was stopped with the bubbles on the haul rope for many hours yesterday.

The unloading ramp, also per the GM is getting some design attention.  If one is ready, it works fine.  If one isn't paying attention(and many for various reasons aren't), the way that the bubbles open by themselves at the summit terminal can be a bit worrisome for folks not used to it, as the bubble and safety bar will raise themselves automatically, as long as nobody has their skis/board on the footrest!  The Bluebird unloads people in the middle of the "bullwheel" (not exactly a bullwheel when a detachable is off the haul rope  ) and the bubble open by themselves maybe 5 seconds before the chairs get to the unloading ramp, so if one isn't ready, its easy to see where a problem can arise.  Also, the synthetic "grass"/"rug" that is on the unloading ramp has a fairly high amount of friction on it if it isn't covered with snow, so that for some has also been causing some problems with the unloading process.

As the GM put it on the Mount Snow passholders site, they're still learning about how people load/ride/unload this lift, and are adapting as they see what's happening.  Also, and i'm sure that this will be true for the new Leitner-Poma HSQ that Burke is about to open, an engineer/tech from Leitner-Poma remains on-site for the first few weeks of lift operations to both see how the lift is performing and also help the lift-ops crew at the mountain "learn" all the ins and outs of the new lift.

Having been at Mount Snow, on the hill 6 days so far this year,  management is really paying atttention to not just how the Bluebird is using, but also what the customers are saying about things such as lift line maze design, etc (there's actually a very entertaining thread on the Mount Snow passholders site with a bunch of passholder inspired lift queue designs and schematics, some of which are serious and some have some humor in their design).


----------



## oakapple (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The open bubbles acted as a 13 foot wide, 5 or foot so high sail in the wind, which having been out in it, riding the grand summit express yesterday had gusts over 40mph, if not even 50mph, and the chairs on the uphill side, especially in a few select locations where the lift is a bit higher up and exposed were really swinging from side to side   The interesting thing to see though is that on the downhill side, where the bubble were down, those chairs were hardly moving at all in the same wind.


Since lowering the bubble is optional, won't this be a problem on crowded, windy, but not-too-cold days, if riders choose not to lower the bubble?


----------



## oakapple (Dec 20, 2011)

Mount Snow's report of open terrain is one of the most poorly designed I've seen (link).

Most places use some kind of graphical symbol, like a green check mark, to indicate what is open. Mount Snow uses the words "OPEN" and "CLOSED". It is much easier to scan a long list and look for a graphic than to read the words, line by line.

Most large mountains put their trail list into groups by trail pod or mountain face. Mount Snow's is just one big long alphabetical list, with no further subdivisions, which makes it more difficult to get a sense of the place if you don't know all the names by heart.

I realize that many people just show up and ski where they see snow. But for those of us trying to decide when a long trip up to Vermont will be worth the effort and expense, it is not very user-friendly.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Since lowering the bubble is optional, won't this be a problem on crowded, windy, but not-too-cold days, if riders choose not to lower the bubble?



In theory, yes.  But last week on Thursday when it was running in gusts upto 50, apparently everyone riding made the choice that big wind gusts in their face vs. against the bubble made the bubble seem like a good option.  Plus add in a few adults on the lift and thats just more "ballast"


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Mount Snow's report of open terrain is one of the most poorly designed I've seen (link).
> 
> Most places use some kind of graphical symbol, like a green check mark, to indicate what is open. Mount Snow uses the words "OPEN" and "CLOSED". It is much easier to scan a long list and look for a graphic than to read the words, line by line.
> 
> ...



Just look at their 1st 2 stats on their snow report.  "% open" and "acres"  That tells plenty, since as we all know an acre is an acre is an acre (one football field basically) and an acre in the poconos is the same as an acre in the catskills as the same as an acre in the green mountains.  Whereas a "trail" can vary greatly from resort to resort (how many times, especially early season, have folks shown up at an area where a certain trail was listed as "open" only to find that it was just a portion of that trail??  You look at Mount Snow's report today and it tells you that they're 23% open with 109 acres of available terrain.  That's some objective data and at that point does it really matter if those 109 acres are comprised of 10 trails or 50 trails??  It's still 109 acres of terrain.  What I really do like about the honesty of Mount Snow and their snowreporting is take a trail like Snowdance.  Top to bottom its close to 15 acres of surface area.  When it opens, hopefully later this week as snowmaking started today on it, and it's just 4 to 6 cat widths wide, instead of the full 100 yards or so that it is for most of its width, they'll list it as 4 or 5 acres of open terrain instead of the full 15 or so acres.  Just read their latest "GM's Blog" on their main web page right now where this topic of truth in reporting is addressed


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just look at their 1st 2 stats on their snow report.  "% open" and "acres"  That tells plenty, since as we all know an acre is an acre is an acre (one football field basically) and an acre in the poconos is the same as an acre in the catskills as the same as an acre in the green mountains.  Whereas a "trail" can vary greatly from resort to resort (how many times, especially early season, have folks shown up at an area where a certain trail was listed as "open" only to find that it was just a portion of that trail??  You look at Mount Snow's report today and it tells you that they're 23% open with 109 acres of available terrain.  That's some objective data and at that point does it really matter if those 109 acres are comprised of 10 trails or 50 trails??  It's still 109 acres of terrain.  What I really do like about the honesty of Mount Snow and their snowreporting is take a trail like Snowdance.  Top to bottom its close to 15 acres of surface area.  When it opens, hopefully later this week as snowmaking started today on it, and it's just 4 to 6 cat widths wide, instead of the full 100 yards or so that it is for most of its width, they'll list it as 4 or 5 acres of open terrain instead of the full 15 or so acres.  Just read their latest "GM's Blog" on their main web page right now where this topic of truth in reporting is addressed



How much money do you make being their marketing director?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> How much money do you make being their marketing director?



I wish!   :lol:  I actually try not too think about how many dollars per year are on my VISA bill with "Mount Snow Resort" listed next to the charge amount 

Seriously though, as someone who owns their own business, I try see things not just from the perspective of a customer, but also from a business standpoint, where I completely get the idea that there IS a limited pool of resources with which a company operates, and there are some descisions that have to be made based on that that off the top might not seem to make total sense.

There's also a long line of current and former Mount Snow employees in the marketing department and administration that will tell you that I certainly will let them know if there's something that to me seems to be either done wrong, or not upto the high standards that they've had, especially these last 5 years or so that Peak has owned them.  I know with my own business I want to hear both if things are going right or even more if things are going wrong, and that there are certain people when I hear those words from that do carry more weight, and that's important to me


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't wait to ride six pack, i sure no wind chill on the ride up will be great i had plenty of windy days in the pass that were not enjoyable


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I wish!   :lol:  I actually try not too think about how many dollars per year are on my VISA bill with "Mount Snow Resort" listed next to the charge amount
> 
> Seriously though, as someone who owns their own business, I try see things not just from the perspective of a customer, but also from a business standpoint, where I completely get the idea that there IS a limited pool of resources with which a company operates, and there are some descisions that have to be made based on that that off the top might not seem to make total sense.
> 
> There's also a long line of current and former Mount Snow employees in the marketing department and administration that will tell you that I certainly will let them know if there's something that to me seems to be either done wrong, or not upto the high standards that they've had, especially these last 5 years or so that Peak has owned them.  I know with my own business I want to hear both if things are going right or even more if things are going wrong, and that there are certain people when I hear those words from that do carry more weight, and that's important to me



I am glad for your views (although a little homerish) and info you provide and I am glad you understand that I am just busting balls with my comments about you and Glenn.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

This must be one hell of a fucking chairlift. Does it have drink holders? Or a "report" bad behavior button?


----------



## oakapple (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just look at their 1st 2 stats on their snow report.  "% open" and "acres"  That tells plenty, since as we all know an acre is an acre is an acre (one football field basically) and an acre in the poconos is the same as an acre in the catskills as the same as an acre in the green mountains.


They think they're so clever! That information is meaningless. An acre _isn't_ an acre. Most people are looking for particular types of terrain. I want to look at specifically _which_ parts of the resort are open, to decide whether a visit would be worthwhile. "% open" is completely useless: percent of _what_? I don't know about you, but when I'm looking at a hill, I don't immediately translate it into a certain number of acres. A few particularly wide, monotonous trails can skew the number significantly. I mean, do you look at a mountain, and say, "Aha! That looks like about 22 acres to me"?

It's not as if Mount Snow invented acreage. The "scorecard" right at the top of Killington's conditions page gives the number of trails, lifts, acres, and miles. I don't look at any of that. I go to the detail, to see of the specific trail-by-trail list, to see if the terrain I'm looking for is open. Click thru to their trails list, and see how much more readable it is than Mount Snow's.

In any event, Mount Snow's measuring system would be a useful point of comparison only if every other resort measured itself the same way. Otherwise, how would you know if their acreage number is good or bad?



> Just read their latest "GM's Blog" on their main web page right now where this topic of truth in reporting is addressed


Despite their sanctimonious pronouncements, I have not found them much more truthful than anyone else. They need to disabuse themselves of the notion that they are the only truth-tellers in an industry full of liars.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> This must be one hell of a fucking chairlift. Does it have drink holders? Or a "report" bad behavior button?



More technology means more things that can go wrong.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Does it have drink holders? Or a "report" bad behavior button?



yes and yes! 

Do you think you'll ride it this season? Are you excited for Christmas? Did the sun rise in the east at your house this AM little man?


----------



## Method9455 (Dec 20, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Mount Snow's report of open terrain is one of the most poorly designed I've seen (link).
> 
> Most places use some kind of graphical symbol, like a green check mark, to indicate what is open. Mount Snow uses the words "OPEN" and "CLOSED". It is much easier to scan a long list and look for a graphic than to read the words, line by line.
> 
> ...



This and your other post on the matter are absolutely spot on. I appreciate the honesty in snow reporting, but that giant table listing all the trails is an absolute disaster. It should at least be sortable by Face, Trail Name, Open/Closed, Snowmaking or Not, Trail Difficulty, etc. They have all the information there they just need a little web programming to get it done. Even a green check vs a red x like you mentioned would be preferable to the OPEN or CLOSED text.

However, they do have a great way to visualize what is open and not open. Just go to the interactive trail map and click on the green 'open trails' button and it shows up very nicely.

http://mountsnow.com/interactive-trail-map/


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

Glenn said:


> yes and yes!
> 
> Do you think you'll ride it this season? Are you excited for Christmas? Did the sun rise in the east at your house this AM little man?



I may do just that little fella.  I'll wait for the spring time though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yooper said:


> Yesterday, Monday was a tough day for the Blue Bird, never ran at all. The 1400 lb Chairs were swinging almost out of control in the wind near the Summit, had the Chairs stopped next to a Tower they surely do would have hit it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jBImtfCCKc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jBImtfCCKc&feature=player_embedded



ca tient bien !!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 30, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


>



Pfftt, that was only a quad.




:-o


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jBImtfCCKc&feature=player_embedded



Why is it just that one chair swinging like that and the other one in the frame is barely moving?


----------



## Telemechanic (Dec 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Why is it just that one chair swinging like that and the other one in the frame is barely moving?



While this might not be the case with the video posted above, lift towers can cause wind eddys that will make only a single chair swing violently (egg-beaters).  I found an example and the videographer was actually in another chair shooting the egg-beater.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtcFa2lB1lc&feature=related


----------



## catskills (Dec 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Pfftt, that was only a quad.:-o


Oh yeah,  when the wind dies down I want to put my entire family on that chair that was almost doing inverted swings.  I feel real safe now about bubble chairs. :blink:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2011)

rode the mt snow bubble today. i was both impressed and disappointed.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> rode the mt snow bubble today. i was both impressed and disappointed.



please expand...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> please expand...



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=105675


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=105675



Ahhh! The picture of inside the bubble doesn't look cozy but freaky with the ice on it. Can you tell when to take your feet off the rests?


----------



## catskills (Dec 31, 2011)

GaSp - what the hell.  Those grey sweat pants are freaky.  I can't believe Mount Snow sold that guy a lift ticket.  Have they no respect for the other customers.  Someone has to report this to administration.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

anyone ride this yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

2knees said:


> anyone ride this yet?



Okemo has 2 bubbles now, clearly they are winning.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

Funitel would be winning... Sundown?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2016)

2knees said:


> anyone ride this yet?



Nope.  It's only been there 5 years on one of the most visited mountains by AZer's.  Why would people have ridden it yet?

:lol:


----------

